# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  حواديت قبل النوم للحلوين واحلي بنات وبنين ........من ملك ورشا

## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]يا ولاد يا بنات معانا حكايات
احلي من البنبوني وسكر النبات
تعالو معانا نسمع ونشوف ابطال شربات 
بيحكوا حكاوي من زمن قبل الزمان بزمان
فيها نصيحه خفيفه مريحه 
نتعلم منها ونقضي احلي الاوقات

ياله بينا ندخل عالم الحكايات 

[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]


الملك الصغير 



تأليف: محمود شقير

لَمْ يخطرْ ببالي أنني سَأكونُ مَلكاً وأنا في التاسعةِ من العُمر.

     حَدثَ الأمْرُ بالصُّدْفةِ ومنْ دونِ احْتفالات، وذلكَ حينما شاهدتُ في الشّارعِ وَلدَيْنِ يَتشاجران، ولدينِ أصغرَ مني بسنتينِ أو ثلاثِ سَنَوات. تَدَخَّلْتُ بينَهُما وأنهيتُ الشِّجار، ثم نَصحْتُهما باللجُوء إلى التفاهمِ في ما بينهُما لحلِّ أيِّ خلاف، قلتُ لهما ذلكَ بحكمةٍ تَليقُ بولدٍ في التاسعةِ منَ العُمر. في تلكَ اللحْظَةِ سَمعتْني امرأةٌ شابةٌ تَعْبُرُ الشَّارع، قالتْ وهي تَمُرُّ بالقُرب مني: _ أنتَ مَلِك! قلتُ لها: 

_ شُكْراً لكِ يا سيدتي. 

     وبقيتُ أتابعُها بعينيَّ حَتى ابتعدتْ وغابتْ خَلْفَ إحدى البنايات.

     طارَ قَلبي منَ الفَرح، لأنني لم أكنْ أتوقعُ هذه المكانةَ العالية. كنتُ وأنا أنهي الشجارَ بَيْنَ الولدَيْن، أتمثَّلُ سُلوكَ أبي وأمي أثناء مُشاجراتي معَ أختي سُلافةَ. كانَا يفصلان بيننا ثم يقولُ أبي: اسمعْ يا أدْهَم، اسمعي يا سُلافة، لا فائدةَ من هذا الشجار، حينما تختلفانِ على أمْرٍ ما، فإنَّ التفاهُمَ في ما بينكما هو أفضلُ وسيلةٍ لإنهاءِ الخلاف. 



2



     اختلفَ حالي بعدَ الذي قالَتْهُ لي المرأةُ الشَّابة، وشعرتُ أنني ملكٌ بالفعل، كدْتُ أخبرُ زُملائي التلاميذَ بذلكَ وأنا أقتربُ من المدرسة، غيرَ أنني قررتُ التَّمَهُّلَ، وقلتُ: أحتفظُ بهذا السرِّ لنفسي بعضَ الوقْت. أدركتُ بعدَ لحَظَات، أنَّ قَراري كانَ صَحيحاً، لأنَّ مجردَ إعلانِ نفسي مَلكاً، سَيوقعُ مديرَ مَدرستي والمعلمينَ والتَّلاميذَ في ارْتِباكٍ. سَيضطرُّ المديرُ إلى الخروجِ مِنْ مَكْتبهِ كُلَّ صباحٍ لاستقبالي عندَ بابِ المدرسة، لأنه منْ غيرِ اللائقِ أنْ يكونَ لَدَيْهِ مَلكٌ يَتلقى العِلْمَ في المدرسة، ولا يُؤدي لَهُ ما يَستحقُهُ من مَراسمِ استقبالٍ وَوداعٍ كلَّ يوم. لو اكتفى الملكُ بالمجيء إلى المدرسة مرّةً واحدةً أوْ مرتين في السنة، لاحْتَمَلَ المديرُ ذلك، وَلقامَ بالواجِبِ خَيْرَ قيام، وَمَعَهُ كُلُّ مَنْ في المدرسة من مُعلمين وتلاميذ، أمَّا أنْ يُضطرَّ إلى ذلكَ كلَّ يوم، فإنه غيرُ مُحْتمَل.

     لذلك، قررتُ الاحتفاظَ بالسرِّ لنفسي، وانتظمتُ في الدراسة مثلَ المُعتاد. 



3



     ولا أنكرُ بأنَّ سلوكي قد تغيّرَ إلى حدّ ما، وازدادَ اهتمامي بما حَوْلي.

     صِرْتُ أصغي جَيداً إلى ما يَقُولُهُ ضُيوفُ أبي مِنْ كَلام حَوْلَ كُرة القَدَم، وَمُسَلسلاتِ التلفاز، وكذلكَ حولَ أوضَاعِنا العَامَّة، اعتبرتُ ذلكَ ضرورياً لي، لأنه لا يُعقلُ أنْ تكونَ ملكاً ولا تهتمَّ بالأوْضاعِ العامَّة وبأشياءَ أخْرى غَيْرِها. وَلعلَّ مِنْ حُسْنِ حَظي، أنَّ أبي وأمي مُهتمَّان بأشياءَ كثيرةٍ، وَكذلكَ ضُيوفهما الذينَ يأتونَ معَ زوجاتهم لزيارتنا. ولا يمكنُ إلاّ أنْ تَدورَ بينَ الجميعِ أحاديثُ شَتَّى، كُلُّها نَفْعٌ وفائدةٌ لملكٍ مِثْلي لَمْ يَتجاوزِ التاسعةَ بَعْدُ. ولا أنْكِرُ أنني أفكِّرُ، في بَعْضِ الأحيان، بالقيامِ بمفاجَأة: أنهضُ وأجلسُ في مكانِ الصَّدَارة في الصَّالة، وأعلنُ أمامَ الجميعِ بأنني مَلك، ثم أتَوَلَّى الحديثَ والجميعُ يُصغونَ لي.

     لكنني لا أريدُ أنْ أُثْقِلَ عَلى أبي، ففي اللحْظةِ التي يعرفُ فيها أنَّ في بيته مَلكاً، سَيتغيرُ أسلوبُ حَياتنا، سُيبادرُ أبي إلى شراء سَريرٍ مَلَكيٍّ لكي أنامَ فيه، لأنَّ مِنْ غيرِ المعْقولِ أنْ أستمرَّ في النوم في سَريري القَديم، وَسَيُضطرُّ أبي إلى شراء قصرٍ لكي نَسكُنَ فيه، وفي هذه الحالةِ، لا بُدَّ من توفيرِ أعْدادٍ كبيرةٍ من الخدَمِ والمرافقينَ والحرَّاسِ والسياراتِ والكلابِ والقطط!

     لا أريدُ أنْ أثقلَ على أبي، ولذلك، أنصرفُ أنا وأختي سلافةُ إلى مُساعَدةِ أمّنا في إعدادِ القهوةِ والشاي، ولا نَتوانى عنْ خدمةِ الضيوف، وأحْرَصُ في الوقتِ نفسهِ على الاسْتماعِ إلى الأحاديثِ التي تَدورُ في بيتنا، فأسمعُهمْ يتحدثونَ عنْ ضَرورة إحلالِ السَّلام في منطقتنا لكي نعيشَ في أمْنٍ وأمان، فَيزدادُ اهتمامي بكلِّ ما أسمعه. وحينما يحينُ وقتُ انصرافنا، أنا وأختي، إلى غُرفتنا لكي ندرسَ دُروسنا، تَصْطَدِمُ قَدمي بالطرابيزة، تَسقطُ من فوقها كأسٌ فارغةٌ وَتنكسر، أشعرُ بالحرَج، لأنَّ ملكاً مثلي يَنبغي أنْ يكونَ حَذِراً حينما يحركُ قدمَهُ، وحينما يَهمُّ بالنهوض. نَظَّفَ أبي المكانَ مِنْ بقايا الزجاج، وقال: لا تشعرْ بالحرج، مثلُ هذا الأمر يحدثُ معَ أيِّ إنسان. كدتُ أقولُ له: أنا مَلكٌ، ولستُ أيَّ إنسان. لكنني بقيتُ صامتاً وابتعدتُ. ثم أقنعتُ نفسي بأن الملكَ قدْ يتسببُ أيضاً في كَسْرِ كأسٍ من الزُّجاج.



4



     بعدَ أسابيعَ مِنْ ذلكَ الصباحِ الذي رأيتُ فيه المرأةَ الشابة، سَاوَرَتْني الشكوكُ وقلتُ إنَّ أمْري انكَشَف.

     ابتدأتْ هذه الشكوكُ حينما استيقظتْ سلافةُ وقالتْ: صَباحُ الخيرِ يا صَاحبَ الجلالة!

     قُلت لها: صَباحُ الخير، ولكنْ لماذا صَاحبُ الجلالة؟ 

     قالتْ: مَا الخطأ في ذَلك؟ أنتَ تَستحقُّ أن تكونَ صاحبَ الجلالة! ألا يُرضيكَ ذلك؟

     قلت: يُرضيني طبعاً، ولكنْ ما الذي خَطرَ ببالكِ كيْ تقولي هَذا الكَلام؟

     قالتْ: ربما كانَ المسلسلُ التلفزيوني الذي رأيناه ليلةَ أمسِ هو السّبب.

     قُلت: هل المسلسلُ هو السّبب بالفعل؟ 

     وَيبدو أنَّ سُلافةَ اسْتغربَتْ إلحاحي على طَرْحِ الأسئلةِ، سألتْ: هل أنتَ  مُتضايقٌ مما قلتُه لَك؟

     قُلت: لستُ مُتضايقاً، وإنما أحبُّ أنْ أعرفَ كلَّ شيء بِدِقَّة.

     قالت: بوسْعِكَ أنْ تُناديني صاحبةَ الجلالة، ولنْ أتضايقَ.

     قلتُ محاولاً إنهاءَ الموضوع: أنتِ تَستحقين أنْ تكوني صَاحبةَ الجلالة.



5



     غادرتْ سلافةُ الغُرفةَ وَتركَتني نهباً للشّكوك. هي في العاشرة منَ العمر، وأنا أحبُّها وأحترمُها، ويبدو أنها عَرَفتْ بطريقةٍ ما أنني مَلك. بطبيعةِ الحال، يَسرُّني أنْ تَعرفَ أخْتي أنني مَلك، وَيسرُّني أنْ يعرفَ الناسُ كُلُّهُم أنني مَلك، لكنني أشفقُ على أخْتي وعلى أبي وأمّي وعلى أصْدقائي وعلى أبْناءِ مَدينتي، مِنْ نتائجِ ذلك، فأنا لا أريدُ أنْ أحَمِّلَ الناسَ فَوْقَ طَاقتهِم، ولا أحبُّ أنْ يَنشغلوا بي، ويصيبَهُم القلقُ الدَّائم بسببي، لأنَّهُ لا يُعقلُ أنْ يكونَ جَارُكَ مَلكاً ولا تُفكرُ بكلِّ صَغيرةٍ وكبيرةٍ منْ تَصرفاتِكَ اليوْميّة. قَدْ تُضطرُّ إلى المشْي على رُؤوسِ أصَابعِ قَدميك كيْ لا تُزعجَ الملك، وَهذا ما لا أريدُهُ. لا أريدُ لأفْرادِ أسرتي ولأصدقائي ولأبناء مدينتي أنْ يَعيشوا حَياتهم في حالةٍ من الاسْتنفارِ الدائم، أريدُهُم أنْ يَعيشوا حَياتهم منْ دونِ أي شعورٍ بالحرَج أو الاضطرارِ إلى اتخاذِ إجراءاتٍ استثنائيةٍ، خِدْمَةً  للملك.



6 



     غادرتُ البيتَ مُسرعاً وقصدتُ بيتَ حَنَّا وسوزان.

     سَأجدُ الخبرَ اليقينَ عندَ حنا وسوزان، إنهما صَديقان مُخلصان لي ولا يمكنُ أنْ  يُخْفيا عني شيئاً.

     وَجَدْتُهما في البيت. قلت: لنْ آخذَ منْ وَقْتِكُما كثيراً، ولكنْ اسْمَحا لي بأنْ أطرحَ بعضَ الأسئلة.

     قالَ حنا: اسألْ ما تُريد.

     قالتْ سوزان: ماذا تريدُ أنْ تَسأل؟

     سألت: هلْ سَمعتُما عنْ مَلكٍ في هذه المدينة؟

     ضحكَ حنا: هل جئتَ لكي تَمزحَ معنا؟

     قالتْ سُوزان: ليسَ لدينا وقتٌ للمزاح! 

     قلتُ جَادّاً: أنا لا أمْزَح.

     قال حنا: لم أسمعْ عنْ  ملكٍ في هذه المدينة.

     قالت سوزان: أنا أيضاً لم أسمعْ عنْ ملكٍ في المدينة.

      رغبتُ في التفاخر، وكدتُ أخْبرُهما بأنني أنا نفسي مَلك، غيرَ أنني خفتُ عليهما مِنْ شدةِ المفاجأة. 

     قلت: ملكٌ صغيرٌ في التاسعةِ منَ العُمر!

     ضحكَ حنَّا: يا إلهي! هلْ يوجدُ هذا الملكُ فعلاً، وفي التاسعةِ مِنَ العُمر!

     قالتْ سوزان مُتعجِّبة: في التاسعة!

     قال حنا: كَمْ أحبُّ أنْ ألتقي هذا الملك!

     قالت سوزان: أنا أيضاً أحبُّ أنْ ألتقيه.

     سررتُ وأنا أستمعُ إلى كَلماتهما الأخيرة، لكنني سَيْطَرْتُ على نفسي، وقلتُ في سري: على الملكِ أن يَتصرفَ بمنتهى المسؤوليةِ.

     قالَ حنا: لو كانَ هناكَ ملكٌ في المدينة لتحدثتْ عنهُ محطاتُ الإذاعةِ والتلْفَزَة!

     قلتُ بأسلوبٍ غامضٍ مُثيرٍ للانتباه: إنه ملكٌ سرّي! لا يحبُّ أنْ يَنشغلَ به الناس!

     قال حنا: لأوَّلِ مَرةٍ أسمعُ أنَّ في هذه الدنيا مُلوكاً سرّيّين!

     كررتْ سوزان: نعم، لأولِ مرة!

     اطمأنَّ بالي وأدْرَكْتُ أنَّ سري لم يَنكشفْ، وإلاّ لَبَاحَ به حنا وأختُهُ سوزان.



7 



     أثناءَ عَوْدتي إلى البيت، تساءلتُ: هل تكونُ أختي سُلافةَ مَلكة!

     تذكَّرْتُ قولَها لي: إنَّ بوسعكَ أنْ تُناديني صاحبةَ الجلالة! وفكَّرْتُ: سلافةُ لم تقلْ ذلكَ إلا لكَي تُلَمِّحَ لي بأنها مَلكة! إذاً، هي مَلكة، وهي تَستحقُّ ذلك. لكنني أشفقتُ على أمّي وأبي، إذْ سَيكونُ حِمْلُهُما ثَقيلاً لأنَّ لَدَيهما في البيتِ مَلكاً ومَلكة. أشفقتُ على حَنَّا ومحمَّد وسوزان وبقيةِ الأصْدقاء، أشْفقتُ على أهْلِ مَدينتي، سيكونُ حَذَرُهُمْ مُضَاعَفَاً، سَيجدونَ أنفسَهُم مُضطَرّين إلى المشْي على رُؤوس أصَابعِ أقْدامِهِم أكثرَ مما يَنبغي، وإلى التحدُّثِ هَمْساً، وذلكَ احتراماً للملكِ والملكة، وَحِرْصَاً على رَاحتهما. قُلت: سَأسعى إلى مَعْرِفَةِ سرِّ سُلافة، وَقَدْ أكْشفُ لها سِرّي لِكَي تَكشفَ لي سِرَّهَا.



8 



     انهمَكْتُ في مؤتمرِ الأطفالِ الذي انعقدَ في مَدينةِ رامَ الله تَضامُناً مَعَ أطْفَالِ فِلَسْطين.

     انعقدَ المؤتمرُ بحضورِ ثلاثمائةِ وَلدٍ وبنتٍ منْ أنحاء العَالم، وَكانَ في عِدادِ الحضورِ أربعةُ أوْلادٍ إسْرائيليين وَثلاثُ بَنات، وهُم جَميعاً مُعارضونَ للاحتلال مُؤيدونَ للسَّلام. وكنتُ أنا وأختي سُلافةُ وابنُ خالي محمد وابنُ جيراننا حنا وأخته سوزان، منَ المشاركين في المؤتمر. تمّ انْتَخابي رَئيساً للمُؤتمر، وقلتُ في سري: ثمةَ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ أنني مَلك، ولذلكَ تمَّ انتخابي للرئاسة. أخْتي سلافةُ قالت إنَّ هذا الأمرَ تَمَّ بسببِ أنني أصغرُ الأعْضاء سِنّاً. لم أُجَادِلها كَثيراً في الأمْر، وَبقيتُ على قناعتي بأنَّ انْتخابي للرئاسةِ تمَّ بسببِ أنني مَلك، لأنَّ سوزان في التاسعة من العمرِ أيضاً، وَلم يُفكّرْ أحدٌ بِطَرْحِ اسْمها لرئاسةِ المؤتمر. شَكرْتُ للبناتِ وللأولادِ القادمينَ مِنْ مُختلفِ أقطارِ العالم قُدومَهُمْ إلينا للتَّضامُنِ مَعَنا، وَتذكَّرتُ كَلمات أبي أمامَ ضُيوفه فاستعنتُ بها. قلتُ: نحنُ بحاجةٍ إلى السَّلامِ الذي يَعترفُ لنا بحقوقنا، ثم أنهيتُ خطابي بالهتاف: عاشت الصداقةُ بينَ جَميع شُعوبِ العالم.

     صفَّقَ الحضورُ لي، وشعرتُ أنني ملكٌ بالفعل، وأنني أستحقُّ رئاسةَ هذا المؤتمرِ الذي امتدَّ ثلاثةَ أيامٍ، قَضَيْناها في نقاشاتٍ مُثمرة، وفي قراءة نماذجَ من الشعر، وفي القيام بأنشطةٍ أخرى: الرَّسمِ وَعزفِ الموسيقى والغِناء، وتبادلِ العناوينِ.



9 



     ودَّعْنا الضيوفَ الأجانبَ، وعُدنا إلى بُيوتنا.

     عُدتُ أنا وسلافةُ إلى البيت، وفي الطَّريقِ لم أحْتَمِلْ مُواصلةَ التَّكَتُّمِ على سِرّي من دونِ أنْ أكشفَ لسُلافةَ هذا السر. قلتُ لها: سَأطْلعُكِ على سرّي، ولكنَّ لي شَرْطَاً! قالتْ: ما هو الشَّرط؟ قُلت: تُطلعينني على سِرِّك. قالتْ: أنتَ تَعْرفُ أنني لا أخْفي عَنْكَ شيئاً. قلت: هذا صَحيح، والآنَ، أحبُّ أنْ تَعلمي أنَّ أخاكِ مَلك. قالتْ بصوتٍ يَنمُّ عنْ إعجاب: أنتَ ملك! قلتُ باتزانٍ لا يَليقُ إلا بالملوك: نعم. سألتْ: منذُ متى أصبحتَ ملكاً؟ قلت: منذُ ثلاثةِ أشهرٍ أوْ أكْثرَ قليلاً. قالتْ مُعاتبة: أخْفَيْتَ عني سرَّكَ كلَّ هذا الوقت! أبديتُ لها أسفي وقلتُ إنني أخطأتُ لأنني أخفيتُ السرَّ عنها. سألتْ: مَنْ نصَّبَكَ ملكاً؟ أخبرتها أنَّ أحداً لم يُنصبني ملكاً، لأنَّ ذلكَ لوْ حدثَ فلنْ يَبقى الأمرُ سِرَّاً، وسوفَ تَبُثُّ محطاتُ التَّلفَزَةِ حَفْلَ تَنصيبي مَلكاً. سألتْ: إذاً، كيفَ أصبحتَ ملكاً؟ أخْبرتها بما قَالته لي المرأةُ الشابةُ. قالتْ: ليتني أصْبِحُ مَلكة! قلتُ: إذاً فأنتِ لستِ ملكة! قالت: لو أنني ملكةٌ لأخبرتُكَ بذلكَ على الفور. شعرتُ بتعاطفٍ معَ أختي ولم أجدْ كلاماً يليقُ بالموقف أقولُهُ لها، قَبضْتُ على يدها وسِرْنا يَداً بِيَد.

     قالتْ سلافةُ فيما نحنُ سَائران: صِفْ لي تلكَ المرأة. قلت: لها ابتسامةٌ جميلةٌ، ولها عَينانِ وَاسعتان. قالت: هلْ عَرَفْتَ إلى أينَ ذَهَبَتْ؟ قلت: لا، لم أعرفْ. سألتْ: ألم ترَها تطيرُ وتحلقُ مُبتعدةً في الفضاء؟ قلت: ما حاجتُها للتحليقِ في الفضاء، أعتقدُ أنها كائنٌ أرْضيٌ مثلنا. قالتْ: أشكُّ في ذلك. ازددتُ إعجاباً بنفسي، وقلتُ في سري: إذاً، ثمة مَنْ يأتيني من الفضاء لكي يقولَ لي: أنتَ مَلك. ازددتُ حُباً لسلافةَ لأنها أوْضَحَتْ لي حقيقةً كانتْ غائبةً عنْ بالي. سألتني: هلْ تتكرمُ بمساعدتي فيما إذا رأيتَ هذه المرأةَ ثانيةً؟ سألتُ: هلْ تَرغبينَ في أنْ تُصبحي مَلكة؟ قالتْ: نَعم.

     كانتْ ساعةُ الغروبِ تَقترب، والسماءُ مجللةٌ بغيومٍ كَثيفة، والطقسُ باردٌ، وأنا وأختي نسيرُ في الشّارع مُتَّجِهَيْنِ نحوَ البيت. سألتُها: ماذا ستفعلينَ حينما تُصبحينَ مَلكةً؟ قالتْ: سَأشتري عشرينَ فُستاناً مَلكياً مِنْ تلكَ الفَساتينِ الطَّويلةِ التي تُغطّي قَدَميّ حينَما أرتديها وَتنسابُ مِنْ خَلفي على الأرْض. قلت: سوفَ تتسخُ إنْ لم تَرفعيها بِيَدَيْك. قالت: لنْ تَتّسخ، لأنني سأمشي فوقَ سِجَّادٍ أحمرَ نَظيف! راقَ لي مَشْهَدُ سُلافةَ وأنا أتَخَيَّلُها تَمشي فوقَ السجاد. سَألت: وماذا سَتفعلينَ أيضاً؟ قالت: سأقومُ برحلةٍ حَوْلَ العالم، لكي أتعرَّفَ على بلدانٍ كثيرة.

     بَدأ المطرُ بالهطُول. تَلفَّتتْ سلافةُ نحوَ الغيومِ الدَّاكنةِ في السماء، ثم قالتْ لي: أسْرِعْ يا مَوْلايَ الملك، بعدَ قليلٍ يشتدُّ هُطولُ المطر. 

     تَلفتُّ نحوَ السماء، وأدركتُ أنَّ كلامَ سُلافةَ صَحيح. رَكَضْتُ وإياها، رَكضْنا كما لم نركضْ مِنْ قَبْل. وها أنذا في السابعةَ عشرةَ من عُمري، أجْلسُ وأكتبُ عن تلكَ الأيامِ المليئةِ بالأحْلام الجميلة، وأتذكَّرُ ذلكَ المشهدَ الممتعَ: مَشْهَدَ مَلِكٍ وأخْتِهِ يَرْكُضانِ تحتَ المطَر. 

[/CENTER][/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]الشيخ العجيب




 نـص للأطفال بقلم: رابح خدوســي



في العُطلَةِ الصَّيفِيَةِ المَاضِيَةِ زَارَ سَـليِمٌ عَمَّهُ في الرِّيفِ ، وَعَاشَ مَعَهُ أَيَامًا مُمْتِعَةً،ثُمَّ كَتَبَ  عَنْهُ قَائِلاً:

ـ عَمِّي صَالِح رَجُلٌ سَعيدٌ، حَياتُهُ عَمَلٌ واجتِهَادٌ، وَأيَّامُهُ  أفْرَاحٌ وأعْيَادٌ...

عَمِّي صَالِـح يَسْكُنُ القَريَةَ التي وُلدَ بِهَا،مَحْبُوبٌ عِنْدَ سُكَّانِ بَلْدَتِهِ لأنَّهُ لطِيفُ المُعَاشَرَةِ،حُلوُ الكَـلامِ،كَثِيْـرُ الابْتِسَـامَةِ.يَعِيْشُ حَيَاةً عَجِيبَةً غَرِيبَةً، لَكِنَّهَا مُمْتِعَةٌ هَادِئَةٌ...

لَوْ تَسأَلُهُ:

- مَاهِي سَاعَتُكَ؟

يُجيبُكَ عَمِّي صَالِح في زَهْوٍ:

- دِيكٌ يَصِيـحُ وَقْتَ الفَجْرِ وَالظُّهْرِ، وَظِلٌّ أرَاهُ مَعِي يَمْشِي كُلَّـمَا طَلَعَ البَدْرُ أوْ ظَهَرَتِ الشَّمْسُ...

عَمِّي صالِـح يَسْمَـعُ الأغَـاِني الجَمِيلَـةَ مِنْ صَـوْتِ العَصَافِيِـر نَهَـارًا، وَنَقِيـقِ الضَّفَادِعِ لَيْلاً...وَيُتَابِعُ أخْبَـارَ الدُّنْيَـا عَبْرَ أمْوَاجِ الطَّبيِعَةِ وَ عَلَى شَاشَةِ الأرْض ،فيرَى مُعْجِزَاتِ الكَـوْنِ وهُوَ يَتَأمـلُ مَـمْلَـكَةَ النَّـحْلِ،

وَمَسِيرَاتِ جُيُـوشِ النَّمْلِ، فَهَـلْ يَحْتَـاجُ  عَمِّي صَالِح إلى مِذْيَـاعٍ  أو  تِلْفَازٍ؟!

عَمِي صَالح فَـلاَحٌ نَشِيْـطٌ، رِيَّاضِـيٌ يَجْـرِي في سُرْعَـةِ البَرْقِ فيَسْتَنْشِقُ الهَواءَ النَقي، لَهُ صَوْتٌ كَالرَّعْدِ وَقُـوَّةٌ كَالأسَدِ.

لـَمْ يَزُرْ طُولَ حَيَاتِهِ طَبِيبًا لأنَّهُ سَلِيمُ الجِسْمِ وَالعَقْلِ... وَإذَا أَصَابَهُ دَاءٌ يُعَالِجُ بِرَحِيقِ الزَّهْرِ وَبُذُورِ الأعْشَابِ وَعَسَلِ النَّحْلِ.

حَقًّا إنَّهُ طَبِيْبُ نَفْسِهِ كَمَا قَالَ...!!

كُلَّ مَسَاءٍ تُهْدِيهِ دَجَاجَتُهُ الحَمْـرَاءُ بَيْضًاشَهِيـًّا، يَجِـدُهُ في مَحْضَـنِ التِّبْنِ،

وَحَدِيقَتُهُ الخَضْرَاءُ تُطْعِمُهُ خُضَـرًا وَفَوَاكِهَ،وَزَوْجَتُـهُ  الزَهْرَاءُ تُهْدِيِهِ خُبْزًا يَدَوِيًا لَذِيذًا.

سَأَلتُهُ مَرَّةً:

- عَمِّي صَالِح مَاهُوَ عُنْوَانُ مَنْزِلِكَ؟

نَظَرَ نَحْوِي مُبْتَسِمًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ:

-أسْكُنُ حَدِيقَةَ الحُبِّ، فِي شَارِعِ الـحُرِّيَةِ، حَي السَّـعَادَةِ، بَلَـدِيَة العَـصَافِيرِ، وِلايَةَ الاجْتِهَادِ،جُمْهُورِيَّة السَّلاَمِ.

وَسَأَلتُهُ عَنْ رَقْمِ مَنْزِلِهِ  فَأَجَابَنِي:

إِنَّ رَقْمَ بَيْتِي يَتَغَيَّرُ  كُلَّ مَسَاءٍ حَسْبَ عَدَدِ حَبَّاتِ العَرَقِ التِي تَتَصَبَّبُ مِنْ جَبِيِنِي أَثْنَاءَ عَمَلِي  خِلاَلَ كَامِلِ النَّهَارِ .

ضَحِكْـتُ لِكَلاَمِ عَمِّي صَالِـح فَضَمَّنِي إلى صَـدْرِهِ وَقَبَّـلَنِي ،ثُمَّ قَـدَّمَ لِي

بَاقَةَ أَزْهَارٍ وَسـلَّةَ فَـوَاكِه مِنْ  ثِمَارِ حَدِيقَتِهِ.

إِنَّهُ عَمِّي صَالِح .... وَإِنَنِي أُفَكِرُ فِي العَيْشِ 

مِثْلهُ..... وَسَأَفْعَلُ. [/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"] سباق الحيوانات



بقلم: رابح  خدوسي 


 فِي إِحـدَى الغَابَـاتِ الكَثّيِفَةِ اجتَمَعتِ الحَيَـوَانَاتُ مَسَاءَ يَومٍ مِنَ الأَيَّامِ لِلاحْتِفَالِ بِعِيدِهَا السَّنَوِي مَعَ بِدَايَةِ فَصْلِ الرَّبِيعِ، حَيْثُ تَخْتَارُ زَعِيمَ الغَابَةِ الجَدِيدِ بِهذِهِ المُنَاسَبَـةِ.

   كَانَتِ العَادَةُ أَنْ تَتَسَابَقَ الحَيَوَانَاتُ فِي خِتَامِ الحَفْلِ لِيَتَسَلَّمَ الفَائِزُ الأَولُ فِي السِّبَاقِ رَايَةَ الحُكْمِ.

   وبَعْدَ أَن احْتَفَلَ الجَمِيعُ بِالعِيدِ السَّنَوِي لِلْحَيَوَانَاتِ، اخْتَارَتْ كُلُّ فَصِيلَةٍ مِنْهَا مُمَثِّلاً عَنْهَا فِي السِّبَـاقِ.

   وَقَـفَ المُتَسَابِقُونَ صَفًّا وَاحِدًا، و بَقِيَّتِ الحَيَوانَاتُ الأُخْـرَى  مِـنْ أَرَانِبَ وَذِئَابٍ وَغِزْلاَنٍ وَأُسُودٍ وَقَنَافِذٍ وَثَعَالِبٍ وَقُرُودٍ وغَيْرِهَا تُشَجِّـعُ مَنْ يُمَثِّلُهَا بِالأَهَازِيجِ الغِنَائِيةِ وَالتَصْفِيـقَاتِ الحَـارَّةِ… وَصَمَتَ الجَمِيعُ فَجْـأَةً ..!

   تَقَدَّمَ كَبِيرُ الذِّئَابِ، وَالْتَفَتَ نَحْوَ الجَمِيعِ ثُمَّ عَوَى بِصَوْتٍ مُرْتَفِعٍ مُعْلِناً بِذلِكَ بِدَايَةَ السِّبَـاقِ.

   انْطَلَقَ المُتَنَافِسُونَ فِي سِبَاقٍ عَجِيبٍ، وَحَمَاسٍ مُدْهِشٍ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَجْرِي نَحْوَ خَطِّ الوُصُولِ حَيْثُ كاَنَتْ لَجْنَةُ التَّحْكِيمِ فِي الانْتِظَـارِ قُرْبَ ضِفَّـةِ النَهْرِ الكَبِيرِ الَّذِي يَخْتَرِقُ النَّاحِيَةَ الشَّمَالِيةَ لِلْغَابَـةِ.  فِي وَسَطِ الغَابَـةِ قَالَ الذِّئْبُ فِي نَفْسِهِ وهُوَّ يَجْرِي:

-سَأَفْتَـرِسُ الأَرْنَـبَ قَبْلَ الوُصُولِ، وقَالَ الثَّعْلَـبُ كَذَلِكَ.

   وقَالَ الأَسَـدُ: 

- سَأَقْضِي عَلَى الجَمِيعِ لأَفُـوزَ بِالسِّبَـاقِ.

   وَلَمْ يَقُلِ الأَرْنَبُ شَيْئاً.

   اشْتَدَّ السِّبَـاقُ، وتَفَرَّقَ المُتَسَابِقُونَ وَهُمْ يَبْحَثُونَ عَنِ المَخَـارِجِ القَرِيبَـةِ مِنَ النَّهْـرِ فَاصْطَـدَمُوا بِالأَشْجَارِ، وَطَارَتِ العَصَافِـيرُ مِنْ  أَعْشَاشِهَا حَائِـرَةً ...!

   هَا قَدْ وَصَلَ الأَرْنَبُ إِلَى خَطِّ الوُصُولِ يَلْهَثُ وَالعَرَقُ يتَقَاطَـرُ مِنْ أُذُنَيْهِ.

   تَعَجَّبَـتْ لَجْنَةُ التَّحْكِيمِ المُتَكَوِنَةُ مِنَ الحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَلِيفَةِ: 

القِّـطُ، الكَلْبُ، الخَرُوفُ، لَكِنَّهَا صَفّقَتْ لِلأَرْنَبِ عَلَى فَوْزِهِ ثُمَّ بَقِيَّتْ تَنْتَظِرُ قُدُومَ المُتَسَابِقِينَ الآخَرِيـنَ، بَيْنَمَا بَدَأَ الأَرْنَبُ فِي الاسْتِعْدَادِ لِلاسْتِحْمَامِ بِمَاءِ النَّهْـرِ. 

   بَعْدَ حِينٍ وَصَلَ الثَّعْلَبُ مُنْتَفِخَ البَطْنِ وَهُوَ يَقُـولُ:

- لَقَدْ تَأَخَّـرْتُ لانْشِغَالِي بِمُطَارَدَةِ غُرَابٍ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الاعْتِـدَاءَ عَلَى بَيْضِ عصْفُورَةٍ صَغِيَرَةٍ، إِنِّي لاَ أُحِبُ الظُّلْـمَ.

   قَالَتْ لَجْنَةُ التَحْكِيمِ:

- لَكِنَّكَ أَكَلْتَ الغُرَابَ الأَسْودَ، والعُصْفُورَةَ الصَّغِيرَةَ مَعَ بَيْضِهَا، لَقَدْ أَخْبَرَنَا الذِّئْبُ بِذَلِكَ.

   قَالَ الثَّعْلَبُ غَاضِباً: 

- وَ أَيْنَ الذِّئْبُ المَاكِرُ الآنَ؟

   لاَشَكَّ أنَّهُ انْسَحَبَ مِنَ السِّبَاقِ عِنْدَمَا رَأَى قَطِيعَ غَنَمٍ يَرْعَى قُرْبَ الغَابَةِ، سَأَذْهَبُ لأُخْبِرَ الرَاعِي بِمَا يَنْوِيهِ الذِّئْبُ.

   بَعْدَ بُرْهَةٍ قَصِيرَةٍ وَصَـلَ الأَسَدُ بِخُطًى مُتَثَاقِلَةٍ لاَهِثاً مِنَ التَّعَـبِ وَالدَّمُ يُلَطِّخُ فَمَهُ الكَبِيرَ ورِجْلَيْهِ الأَمَامِيَتَينِ، انْدَهَشَتْ لَجْنَةُ التَّحْكِيمِ   لَمَّا رَأَتْ حَالَ الأَسَدِ وَقَالَتْ: 

- مَا بِكَ أَيُّهَا الأَسَدُ؟ !

   تَظَاهَرَ الأَسَدُ بِالأَسَى وَأَجَابَ: 

- لَقَدْ أَصَابَتْ رِجْلِي رَصَاصَةٌ عِنْدَمَا كُنْتُ أُحَاوِلُ الدِّفَاعَ عَن غَزَالَةٍ أَرَادَ صَيَّادٌ قَنْصَهَا بِبُنْدُقِيَّتِهِ. 

   تَفَطَّنَـتْ لَجْنَةُ التَّحْكِيـمِ لِكِذْبَتِـهِ وَ قَالَتْ: 

- نَحْنُ نَرَى الـدَّمَ فِي أَسْنَانِكَ، وَهُو دَلِيلٌ قَاطِعٌ عَلَى أَنَّكَ أَكَلْتَ الغَزَالَةَ الجَمِيلَةَ، كَمَا أَنَّنَا لَمْ نَسْمَعْ صَوْتَ البَارُودِ الَّذِي تَحَدَّثْـتَ عَنْـهُ … !

   تَرَدَّدَ الأَسَدُ قَلِيلاً ثم تَكَلَّمَ آسِفاً: 

- نَعَمْ لَقَدْ أَكَلْتُ الغَزَالَةَ بَعْـدَمَا رَأَيْتُ جَمِيعَ حَيَوَانَاتِ الغَابَةِ يَأْكُلُ بَعْضُهَا البَعْضَ الآخَرَ.

   التَفَتَتْ لَجْنَةُ التَّحْكِيِمِ نَحْوَ الأَرْنَبِ سَائِلَةً إِيَّاهُ: 

- كَيْفَ وَصَلْتَ أَيُّهَا الأَرْنَبُ سَالِماً وَأَحْرَزْتَ عَلَى المَرْتَبَةِ الأُولَى؟ 

   أَجَابَ الأَرْنَبُ: 

- لأَنَّنِي لَمْ أَطْمَعْ فِي أَكْلِ أَحَدٍ، بَلْ كَانَ وُصُولِي قَبْلَهُمْ لأَنَّنِي كُنْتُ هَارِباً خَوْفاً مِن أَنْ تَفْتَرِسَنِي الحَيَوَانَاتُ المُتَسَابِقَةُ.



 تَحَاوَرَتْ لَجْنَـةُ التَّحْكِيمِ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا ثُمَّ قَالَتْ: 

- هَنِيئاً لَكَ أَيُّهَا الأَرْنَـبُ لقَدْ أَصْبَحْتَ الآنَ زَعِيـماً عَلَى الغَابَـةِ وَمَا فِيهَا.

   لَمْ يَرْقُـصِ الأَرْنَبُ طَرَباً لِهَـذَا الخَبَرِ، بَلْ قَالَ لأَعْضَاءِ لَجْنَـةِ التَّحْكِيمِ: 

-شُكْراً لَكُمْ، لَكِنِّي لاَ أُرِيدُ كُرْسِيَّ الحُكْمِ بَلْ أُفَضِّلُ العَيْـشَ مَعَكُمْ فِي القَرْيَـةِ مَعَ الحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَلِيفَـةِ بَعِيداً عَنِ الغَابَـةِ… بَعِيـداً عَنِ الحَيَوانَـاتِ المُفْتَرِسَـةِ.

تَشَاوَرَتْ لَجْنَةُ التَّحْكِيمِ، ثُمَّ أَعْلَنَتْ مُوَافَقَتَهَا عَلَى طَلَبِ الأَرنَبِ.[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"](يلعب) يلعب



بقلم طارق البكري 

   كان هنالك طفل اسمه (يلعب)، لم يكن أحد يصدق أنه اسمه الحقيقي، دائماً يظنون أنه يحب اللعب، ولهذا السبب يسمي نفسه (يلعب).

عندما كبر (يلعب) ودخل المدرسة سألته المعلمة عن اسمه فقال: (يلعب)..

قالت: من الذي يلعب؟

أجابها: ليس هنالك أحد يلعب.. أنا.. أنا أسمي (يلعب)..

قالت: عجيب! اسمك (يلعب)؟؟ 

ضحكت وتابعت: لا شك أنك تمزح.. قـل الحقيقة..

- أقسم أن اسمي هو (يلعب.. يلعب.. يلعب) وليس لي اسم سواه، فلماذا لا يصدقني أحد؟

هزت المعلمة رأسها: لا بأس..لا بأس.. ليس مهماً.. مااسم ابوك؟

قال: اسمه (يعمل)..

تلفتت المعلمة تكتم غيظها.. ظنت أن الطفل يهزأ بها.. 

سألته: وما اسم أمك؟

- اسم أمي (تطبخ)...

ازداد غضبها... كانت تريد أن تعاقبه لكنه أول يوم في المدرسة..

عادت وقالت بحزم: هل لديك أخوة وأخوات؟

أجاب بهدؤ واحترام: نعم، لدي أخت واحدة..

- ما اسمها؟

- أخشى أن أقول لك فلا تصدقيني..

-لا.. لا.. قل يا حبيبي.. ما اسمها؟

- اسمها.. (تمرح). 

هنا ازداد غضب المعلمة.. وقررت أن تنهي هذا الحوار العجيب فقالت: هيا اذهب العب مع رفاقك...

ذهبت المعلمة وأحضرت كشفاً بأسماء التلاميذ الجدد وبحثت بين الأسماء...

وكانت المفاجأة.. عثرت على طفل اسمه (يلعب) واسم أبيه (يعمل) واسم عائلته (ينجح) واسم أمه (تطبخ).

ضحكت المعلمة من أعماق قلبها.. كان الطفل صادقاً.. لقد ظلمته بظنونها... 

نظرت من خلال زجاج النافذة المطلة على باحة المدرسة.. رأت التلاميذ الصغار يلعبون فقالت ضاحكة: الطفل (يلعب) يلعب الآن مع رفاقه الصغار..

[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]غسان وقطعة الحلوى 



بقلم : ديمة سحويل                             
قطعة حلوى خبأتها ماما فوق الخزانة...

تسلق غسان على السرير ليصل إلى الخزانة حتى يحصل على الحلوى اللذيذة قبل موعد الغذاء..

أخذها غسان بسرعة والتهمها حتى لاتراه ماما 

قطعة الحلوى  كان فيها الكثير من الشكولاته والسكر

كلها ذابت في فم غسان إلا قطعة سكر واحدة علقت بطاحونته....

قطعة السكر الحلوة تحولت إلى وحش اسود صغير اسمه "السوسة "

ظلت السوسة الشريرة تحفر في طاحونة غسان المسكين حتى عملت حفرة كبيرة ...

ظل غسان يبكي ويبكي من الألم 

ونفخ خده كالبالون الأحمر 

كل هذا لأنه أكل قطعة الحلوى قبل وجبة الغذاء ومن وراء ماما 

ذهبت به ماما لطبيب الأسنان الذي قام بسد الحفرة  الكبيرة بالحشوة . 

وأعطاه فرشاة أسنان ملونة ومعجونا 

وطلب منه أن ينظف أسنانه جيدا بالفرشاة و المعجون بعد أكل كل قطعة حلوى ، حتى لا تعلق حبة السكر في أسنانه وتتحول إلى سوسة شريرة.

ومنذ ذلك اليوم وغسان يواظب على تنظيف أسنانه بالفرشاة والمعجون 


[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]هذه الكلمة 



قصة : مصطفى نصر

اعتدت مع صديق لى أن نزور ملجأ للأيتام قريب جدا من سكننا؛ وتقديم العون لأطفاله من وقت لآخر. 

وذات يوم, بينما كنا نستعد لاجتياز الباب الحديدى الكبير للدار. سمعنا طفل يقف فوق أول درجة من درجات السلم العريضة ويصيح:

-         بابا.. بابا . 

نظرنا خلفنا فى دهشة, فرأينا الطفل يقف مرتبكا, كان طويلا وذو وجه شاحب. 

       عاد صديقى إليه؛ ووقفت فى مكانى أتابع ما يحدث باهتمام, سمعت الطفل يقول فى خوف:

-         هل أذنبت عندما قلت هذه الكلمة ؟

فانحنى صديقى وقبله قائلا فى حنان:

-         لا يا بنى.

قال: كنت أريد أن أجرب هذا الكلمة التى لم أقلها من قبل.

سار صديقى دون أن يجيبه بشيء, وظل صامتا طوال الوقت.

       بعد عدة أيام ذهبت إلى بيت صديقى لأمر مهم, فوجدت هذا الطفل يلعب مع أطفال صديقى, فقلت مندهشا:

-         أليس هذا هو الطفل.........

فقاطعنى قائلا:

- لم أستطع أن أنام ليلتها, وفى الصباح ذهبت إلى ملجأ الأيتام وجئت به ليعيش مع أطفالى؛ لكى يقول لى هذه الكلمة وقتما يشاء. 

[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

مجموعة جميلة من القصص يا ملك
سلمت ايدك علي الاختيار الجميل
خالص مودتي وتقديري

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]
الكلمة الطيبة


بقلم: مصطفى نصر



استطعت أن افتتح صيدلية فى حينا. لقد دفعت أمى مبلغا كبيرا؛ مساهمة منها فى افتتاحها, كانت تقتطع من معاشها القليل؛ جزءا كل شهر, لكى تفاجئنى بهذه الهدية.

أعطيت للصيدلية كل وقتى واهتمامى, كنت أقضى بها معظم الوقت, خاصة أنها قريبة من بيتى, وكانت تزورنى أمى فيها, تجلس فى الداخل تتابعنى وأنا أصرف الأدوية للزبائن. فأننى وهى نعيش فى الشقة وحدنا؛ بعد أن مات والدى قبل أن أكمل تعليمى, فضحت أمى بكل شيء لكى أحصل على شهادتى. 

***

       لاحظت أمى أنى حزين هذه الأيام,  أفكر طوال الوقت فسألتنى وهى جالسة فى مكانها بالصيدلية:

-         ماذا بك ؟

-         لا شيء.

لكنها ألحت فحكيت لها عما يضايقنى:

-         تعرفين الدكتور صبرى عبد العزيز ؟

-         إنه صاحب أقدم صيدلية فى الحى.

-   لقد ساءه أن أفتتح صيدلية قريبة منه وأنافسه, فأخذ يردد لكل من يقابله بأننى قليل الخبرة فى تحضير الأدوية, ولا أبيع إلا الأدوية الأقل فائدة.

تابعت أمى بلاط الصيدلية الكبير العارى للحظات, حتى ظننتها صرفت النظر عن الموضوع الذى أحكيه لها, لكنها قالت:

-         وماذا ستفعل ؟

-         أفكر فى أن أقيم دعوى قضائية ضده.

قالت فى هدوء شديد:

-         لا داعى لهذا وابدأ بالحسنى. 

-         لكن........

-         طاوعنى, هذا هو الحل.

فى اليوم التالى جاءت امرأة – من الحى – لتصرف الدواء, وبينما كنت أعده لها, قالت:

-         الدكتور صبرى يذكرك بالسوء.

عدت ممسكا بعلبة الدواء وقلت مبتسما:

-         دكتور صبرى من أبرع الصيادلة فى البلد كلها, وكان أملى أن أكون مثله.

نظرت المرأة إلىّ ولم ترد. 

وعندما جاء رجل آخر وأخبرنى أن الدكتور صبرى يذكرنى بالسوء؛ قلت:

-         لا شك أن هناك خطأ فى الأمر, فهو رجل مهذب, وأنا أتعلم منه.

وقلت لآخر:

-         لقد التحقت بكلية الصيدلة من شدة أعجابى به.

وفوجئت بالدكتور صبرى وهو يدخل صيدليتى مبتسما, شد على يدى قائلا:

-         أنا آسف يا ابنى.

فشددته لصدرى وقبلته, ودعوته لشرب الشاى معى, فقال:

-         إننى مستعد لأى خدمة لك.

وكان يتصل بى تليفونيا ليسألنى عن دواء غير موجود بصيدليته, فإذا كان موجودا عندى يرسل طالبه لأخذه منى, وأوصى شركات الأدوية لكى تتعاون معى قائلا لهم: إنه شاب مكافح, وفى حاجة للمساعدة.

وفى أمسيات كثيرة يأتى مع العديد من أصحاب المحلات فى المنطقة ليكملوا السهرة أمام صيدليتى.

حكيت لأمى عما حدث, فقالت: الكلمة الطيبة تفعل السحر.[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

> مجموعة جميلة من القصص يا ملك
> سلمت ايدك علي الاختيار الجميل
> خالص مودتي وتقديري


اهلا بيك يا ام احمد نورتي الحواديت ويا رب الباقي يعجبك  :f2:

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"][frame="8 80"]الشجرة الصغيرة



بقلم : مصطفى نصر



                   سرت بجوار سور نادى سبورتنج من ناحية الترام, توقفت بجوار شجرة صغيرة جدا, وعمود من الخشب معلق به لافتة:

" غرست هذه الشجرة فى المكان الذى قتل فيه ابننا الوحيد, تخليدا لذكراه"

كنت أعلم أن ثلاثة أشقياء قد واجهوا صبيا عائدا إلى بيته مساء, وحاولوا سرقة كل ما معه من نقود, لكنه قاومهم؛ فقتلوه فى هذا المكان. 

          شعرت بالأسى وبرغبة فى البكاء, فالوالدان المكلومان لم يجدا سوى هذه الوسيلة للتعبير عن حزنهما.هل هدأ الوالدان وارتاحا بعد غرس هذه الشجرة ؟

كنت أمر فى طريقى إلى مدرستى كل يوم مرتين من هذا المكان, واتابع الشجرة الصغيرة, واقرأ اللافتة مرة أخرى, وقد أخبرنى صاحب دكان قريب من المكان؛ عندما وجدنى        مهتما بالشجرة:

- إن والدىّ الصبى الذى قتل هنا, يأتيان كل صباح لرى الشجرة والعناية بها. 

للأسف لم أشاهدهما, ربما يأتيان فى وقت أكون فيه فى مدرستى.

 لكن بعد أكثر من عام لاحظت أن الشجرة بدأت تذبل, وأوراق الشجر اليابسة التى تقع من الأشجار الكبيرة حولها؛ تحيط بالمكان. سألت صاحب الدكان القريب من الشجرة:

- لماذا ذبلت هذه الشجرة هكذا ؟

خرج الرجل من دكانه, ونظر إلى الشجرة قائلا:

قلت:جل والمرأة كانا يأتيان كل يوم لرى الشجرة والعناية بها, لكنهما لم يأتيا منذ أكثر من أسبوعين. 

قلت :هل تعرف مكان بيتهما ؟

أشار الرجل إلى مكان البيت من خارج دكانه, وذهبت إليهما. وقفت أمام الشقة التى وصفها لى صاحب الدكان, ظللت أدق جرس الباب حتى ظننت أن الشقة خالية, وسرت بالفعل فى طريقى إلى باب البيت لأخرج, ثم سمعت صوت الباب يفتح؛ وامرأة عجوز تقف أمام الباب.

عدت مسرعا, قلت:

- جئت من أجل الشجرة الصغيرة ؟

صاحت المرأة فى لهفة وخوف:

-         هل حدث لها مكروه ؟

-         أخاف أن تموت من عدم الاهتمام بها.

دخلتُ الشقة والمرأة تحدثنى عما حدث لها:

- زوجى مرض مرضا شديدا حزنا على فقد ابننا الوحيد, فاضطررت أن أمكث       بجواره لرعايته.

كان زوجها نائما فوق سريره يتابعنا فى صمت وضعف, صافحته ووعدت بأن أقوم برعاية الشجرة الصغيرة بدلا عنهما؛ وأن يسمحا لى بزيارتهما, والعناية بهما, وكأننى ابنهما الوحيد الذى فقداه. 

     كنت أذهب كل يوم لرى الشجرة الصغيرة, وتنظيف المنطقة حولها. وأقمت العمود الذى يحمل اللافتة, والذى كاد يقع على الأرض.

         بعد شهور قليلة؛ قضيتها فى العناية بالشجرة والوالدان المكلومان؛ سرت بينهما من بيتهما إلى مكان الشجرة. كان الرجل يسير بمساعدة عصاه, ويده الأخرى فوق كتفى, بينما المرأة تسير بجوارنا مبتسمة. عندما رأيا الشجرة وقد أينعت وكبرت قليلا؛ شعرا بالفرح وأخذا يدعيان لى.[/frame][/frame]

----------


## ღ قمر السكرღ

ما شاء الله حواديت فعلا روعة تسلم الايدى الحلوة 

دمتى لنا .

----------


## malkro7y

> ما شاء الله حواديت فعلا روعة تسلم الايدى الحلوة 
> 
> دمتى لنا .


الاروع مرورك ورايك يا احلي بنت في مصر 

 :l2:   :l2:   :l2:

----------


## a_leader

حواديت جميلة جدا ,,
شكرا رشا
شكرا ملك

----------


## malkro7y

> حواديت جميلة جدا ,,
> شكرا رشا
> شكرا ملك


اهلا بيك يا محمد وبمرورك الغالي

----------


## حسام عمر

روحي يا ملك


يا بنت حواء وادم

ربنا يوقفلك ولاد الحلال

ويكرمك

وينجحك

وينصرك على من يعديكي

قادر يا كريم


والف شكر على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## a_leader

[frame="2 80"]



*لم أكن قد رأيت قطة من قبل . 

ذات يوم وبينما كنت مشغولاً في البحث عن الطعام ، وجدت نفسي أقف بين أربع أقدام تتحرك بعصبية.. رفعت رأسي فرأيت سقفاً يكسوه شعر ناعم ، سقف جميل ، غير أن الأقدام قفزت ، ورأيت أمامي رأساً بأذنين  واقفتين وعينين لامعتين وفم مفتوح ، قلت له : 


 من فضلك ابتعد عن طريقي . 

هبط الرأس على الأرض ، ومعه هبطت الأذنان وانغلق الفم ، وما إن مشيت خطوات ، حتى سمعت صوتاً غاضباً ، فركضت حتى دخلت جحر العائلة ، وهناك وجدت أمي وإخوتي يرتجفون من الخوف . 

وكان ذلك أول وآخر لقاء لي مع القطة ، وأنا لا أتمنى أن يتكرر هذا اللقاء ... هل عرفتم من أنا ؟* [/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

حلوه قصتك يا محمد

----------


## a_leader

[frame="2 80"]الكبار لا يرون الصغار . بينما الصغار يرون الكبار , قال الفيل الصغير وأضاف : لأن الكبار لا ينظرون إلى أسفل ، بينما الصغار ينظرون إلى الأعلى. 

وما أن أكمل الفيل الصغير كلامه ، حتى رأى زرافة وقد عثرت بجذع شجرة ساقط على الأرض ، بينما استطاع قنفذ صغير أن يتحاشى الاصطدام بالجذع نفسه . 



سمعت الزرافة ضحكات الفيل الصغير ، ونظرت إليه بغضب ، حينها قال الفيل : 

على الأقل اعترفوا أيها الكبار بأنكم لا تعرفون كل شيء ، الصغار أيضاً يعرفون أشياء قد لا تعرفونها أنتم . 

وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته [/frame]

----------


## a_leader

> حلوه قصتك يا محمد


الله يخليك يا حسام و الف شكر لملك و رشا على الموضوع الجميل ده ,,

----------


## a_leader

[frame="2 80"]القطتان والقرد

كان ياما كان في قديم الزمان قطتان احداهما سمراء والاخرى شقراء

دخلت القطة الشقراء المطبخ ، وكانت سيدة البيت خارج المنزل

وجدت القطة الشقراء قطعة من الجبن الابيض فاختطفتها وجرت بها لتأكلها وحدها قبل ان يراها احد

فشاهدتها القطة السمراء....فجرت ورائها تريد ان تشاركها قطعة الجبن

اسرعت القطة الشقراء الى الشارع لتنفرد بقطعة الجبن ولحقتها القطة السمراء تريد ان تقاسمها قطعة الجبن

فرأهما قرد جائع فطلب منهما ان يقسم قطعة الجبن بينهما بالعدل

اخذ القرد قطعة الجبن وقسمها قسمين ووضعها في الميزان

لكن احدى القطعتين اكبر من الاخرى فاخذ القرد القطعة الكبيرة وقضمها باسنانه حتى تكون مساوية للقطعة الاخرى،

لكنها اصبحت اقل من الثانية

فاخذ الثانيه وقضم منها ....لكنها اصبحت اقل من الاولي ايضا....وهكذا

حتى كادت قطعة الجبن ان تنتهي ولا يبقى منها شيء

فقالت القطتان للقرد:- رضينا بهذه القسمة وكفا ما كان ، اعطنا ما بقي

قال القرد :-اذا رضيتما فإن العدل لا يرضى

وظل يأكلمن كل قطعة حتى اتى عليهما

فرجعت القطتان بحزن وخيبة وهما تقولان:- من خطف يُخطف منه! ومن ظلم لابد ان يجد من يظلمه!

وما من يدٍ الا ويد الله فوقها ولا ظالم الا سيُبلى بأظلم ِ

وبالنهايه

ضحكت القطتان[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

> روحي يا ملك
> 
> 
> يا بنت حواء وادم
> 
> ربنا يوقفلك ولاد الحلال
> 
> ويكرمك
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه الله يخليك يا حسام علي الدعوة الحلوة يسمع منك ربنا وهكمله مخصوص علشانك انت تأمر يا باشا

----------


## malkro7y

مجموعه جميله يا محمد من القصص كده هتقطع علينا 

نورت الموضوع باضافاتك الرائعه

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"] النرجسة المغرورة
بقلم ديمة سحويل .رام الله  




في صباح يوم جميل غزلت السماء  الزرقاء خيوط الصباح الأولى في حديقة احد المنازل المليئة بالورود والأزهار الزنبق و الجوري و القرنفل و الياسمين والريحان والبنفسج  و زهرة النرجس البيضاء  .

كانت كل أزهار الحديقة ترفع رأسها وتفتح أكمامها عند  رؤية زهرة النرجس البيضاء لجمالها الأخاذ .

حتى صاحبة الحديقة نفسها كانت تستفتح برؤيتها وتوليها  عناية خاصة فعزلتها بحوض منفصل عن بقية الأزهار ووضعتها على رف نافذة غرفتها ...

وقيل أن  سر اهتمام صاحبة الحديقة بزهرة النرجس البيضاء هو ان حبيبها قبل سفره أهداها لها  .

ولكن هذه الزهرة الجميلة كانت   مغرورة ، لا تختلط بأي من الورود ولا تتحدث معهم ... 

لهذا تجنبت كل الورود والأزهار التعامل معها لقساوتها وجفاءها وقررن مقاطعتها  

إلا "زهرة عباد الشمس" أطول تلك الأزهار وأكبرهن عمرا  كانت تأبى ان تخاصم النرجسة البيضاء و تحث الجميع على عدم مقاطعتها بالرغم من عجرفتها 

وتقول لهن : يا صغيراتي الجميلات ان الغرور صفة قبيحة انه مرض ويجب معالجته والنرجسة البيضاء صغيرة مغترة بجمالها يجب مساعدتها على التخلص من غرورها وعدم المساهمة في نموه.

حاولت زهرة عباد الشمس مرارا وتكرارا التقرب والتودد من النرجسة البيضاء   لإسداء النصح والإرشاد لها  بعدم الابتعاد والانعزال عن الأزهار  .

زهرة عباد الشمس : ياصغيرتي الجميلة لأني أكبرك سنا اسمحي لي ان أنصحك بعدم الابتعاد عن أخواتك الورود …

ردت عليها  النرجسة البيضاء بوقاحة : لو ان غيرك يسدي لي نصيحة يمكن ان استمع له ولكن أنت لا ..

زهرة عباد الشمس : انا !!! ولم لا أسدي لك النصح انا اكبر منك ومن حقـ  

قاطعتها وصاحت بصوت عالي : لأنك قبيحة بلا فائدة عديمة الرائحة واللون كبيرة الحجم منظرك يشوه جمال الحدائق ، كان من المفروض أن يزرعوك مع الأعشاب الضارة بالقرب من مصارف المياه بالشارع  .

اندهشت زهرة عباد الشمس من وقاحة النرجسة وقسوتها ، وانزوت في مكان بالحديقة وراحت تبكي دون أن يلحظها احد وأيقنت أنها كانت مخطئة بالحكم على تلك الزهرة المغرورة . 

علمت كل الأزهار في الحديقة بما دار بين زهرة عباد الشمس وبين النرجسة البيضاء  من البلبل الصغير صديق الأزهار . 

وتضامنت كل الورود مع زهرة عباد الشمس وتجمعن حولها ورحن يخففن عليها وينسينها كلام النرجسة القاسي ويؤكدن لها أنها أهم الأزهار في كل حديقة ....

كانت النرجسة تنظر إلى الورود المتجمعة حول زهرة عباد الشمس بكل اشمئزاز وتحدث نفسها : كم هن مسكينات يأكلهن الغيظ من جمالي ويتآمرن علي مع زعيمتهن القبيحة ... حسنا فعلت بها كان من المفروض أن أقسى عليها أكثر واكسر شوكتها . 

في فترة الظهيرة  كانت صاحبة الحديقة  تنقل حوض النرجسة إلى داخل غرفتها المكيفة  لتقيها من حرارة الشمس وتدير المسجلة على اعذب الالحان والأغاني وتتراقصان معا .

تتالت الأيام  ..

وظلت النرجسة البيضاء على حالها تستقبح كل الورود وتتجنب التحدث اليهن وبالذات زهرة عباد الشمس . 

وجاء شهر آب اللهاب ….

ارتفعت درجات الحرارة وبدا الجفاف يخيم على كل الحدائق لان اشعة الشمس كانت تبخر كل المياه  ...

بدأت الأزهار تعاني من الحر وتتقيه بانحنائها تحت ظل زهرة عباد الشمس ... 

النجرسة البيضاء كانت تنظر إليهن منحنيات من خلف نافذة الغرفة المكيفة وتتشمت بهن . 

كانت كل الورود تنظر إليها والى نظرات الشماتة في عينيها  . 

وفي يوم بمنتصف الشهر  وبينما الشمس في عز قيظها والورود مختبئة تحت ظل زهرة عباد الشمس ذبلت وردة القرنفل الصغيرة  وتعبت بدأت تضمر وتذبل  وشعرت بالجفاف كادت تشرف على الموت  ، حزنت كل الورود والأزهار وصحن يطلبن النجدة من البلبل الصغير لينقلها الى النرجسة البيضاء لتدخلها إليها ....

طار البلبل الى النافذة وبفمه يحمل القرنفلة المريضة  وطلب من النرجسة المغرورة ان تفتح له النافذة ليدخل القرنفلة. 

رفضت النرجسة المغرورة بشدة وقالت له من خلف الزجاج : ابتعد ايها الاحمق هل تظن أني اقبل أن يشاركني بالحوض اي من تلك القبيحات ..

صار يترجاها بشدة وكانت كل أنظار الأزهار متجهة حيث البلبل والقرنفلة . 

صاحت   لن ادخل أحدا هنا  وأسدلت ستارة الغرفة ...

عاد البلبل ومعه القرنفلة الذابلة حزن عليها لأنها كانت تتأوه  أبى أن تموت فطار بها بعيدا إلى أن وصل إلى شلال مياه صغير سقاها وظل معها حتى تعافت وأرجعها إلى صديقاتها اللاتي شكرنه على إنقاذ حياتها ....

وفي اليوم التالي للحادثة   ... 

سمعت الأزهار صوت بكاء  ينبع من غرفة صاحبة الحديقة كانت تصيح وتصرخ : الخائن تزوج وخدعني كل تلك الأيام والأشهر وأنا  انتظره احتفظت له بكل الحب والمشاعر الجميلة حتى الزهرة التي أهداني إياها اعتنيت بها دونا عن كل الأزهار آه ه ه   أيتها الزهرة البغيضة ألست من رائحته وذكراه سألقي بك خارج غرفتي ...

وفجأة فتحت صاحبة الحديقة  النافذة وألقت منها حوض النرجسة البيضاء 

تحطم الحوض إلى عدة قطع وتناثر الرمل الموجود بداخله وكسر ساق النرجسة المغرورة وصارت تتأوه من الوجع  وتستنجد بالجميع  ، لكن دون جدوى لم يعرها احد اهتمامه ، أشاحت كل الأزهار نظرهن عنها  عقابا على أفعالها القبيحة ...



ازدادت حرارة الجو وبدأت  أطراف النرجسة البيضاء تحترق ... دون أن يرأف بحالها احد . 

 صدفة مر عامل القمامة  بالقرب من المكان فوجد الحوض المكسور لملمه خوفا من أن يتأذى احد من قطعه المكسورة فوجد النرجسة حزن عليها وقام بتضميد  ساقها بقطعة من القماش وغرسها بالقرب من إحدى المصارف الموجودة على ناصية الشارع مقابل الحديقة .... 

استطاعت النرجسه مع مر الأيام المقاومة والبقاء على قيد الحياة إلا أنها لم تعد جميلة كالسابق لأنها اضمحلت وذبلت وفقدت بريقها وأصبحت باهتة ...

انتهى شهر آب ... 

وعادت كل الورود والأزهار بالحديقة تتفتح من جديد وتضحك وتتمايل . 

كانت النرجسة تراقبهن من موقعها الجديد عند مصرف المياه بين الأعشاب الضارة ذات الرائحة النتنة . 

صار البكاء رفيقا دائما للنرجسة ، خاصة أن الأعشاب المحيطة بها كرهتها ولم تتقبلها لأنها غريبة ودخيلة عليهم  فصاروا يؤذوها ويضربوها .... 

كان البلبل صديق الأزهار في الحديقة  يراقبها حتى رق قلبه عليها وطار إلى زهرة عباد الشمس وحدثها بالحال التي أصبحت عليه النرجسة ....

حزنت زهرة عباد الشمس وكل الأزهار كذلك ، ورفضن أن تكون واحدة منهن تتعرض للأذى ،  فاجتمعن وقررن ان يسامحنها وطلبن من البلبل ان ينقلها اليهن ..

طار البلبل سعيدا بقرار الورود والأزهار لينقله الى النرجسة ، وما ان وصل المكان حيث النرجسة وجد الأعشاب الضارة التفت عليها وخنقتها …

بكى البلبل  على النرجسة واقتلعها ورجع  بها الى الورود  واخبرهم ما حدث .

خيم الحزن على الحديقة ، وقررن أن يغرسنها أسفل النافذة ….



مرت أيام وأسابيع 

ونبتت نرجسة صغيرة من جديد ....

 اعتنت بها كل الورود والأزهار  وعادت الفرحة من جديد إلى حديقة المنزل  
 [/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]أين ينتهي البحر

بقلم: د/ طارق البكري

 

كان عقلي الصغير يوهمني أن البحر ينتهي عند منتهى النظر، وكنت أظن واهماً أنّ الشمس وقت المغيب تغسل وجهها بماء البحر، وتستريح بعد ذلك من عناء عملها طوال النهار فتنام ليلاً حتى مطلع الفجر...

اعتقدت طويلاً، ولم أسأل الناس متحققاً من صحة اعتقادي، ربما لأنني أحب دائما الاحتفاظ بخيالاتي "المتحمسة" كيلا تدوسها خيول الحقيقة.. اعتقدت - واهما أيضاً -  أنّ خط نهاية البحر الوهمي في عقلي يسكن سداً صلبا، يحول دون تسرب الماء من البحر فلا يتحول الى وادٍ سحيقٍ عميقٍ.. سداً يقف كالجبل الشامخ، يحجز الماء عن تدفقه...

ظننت أن العالم ينتهي عند هذه النقطة.. وأن الماء لو تسرب من فجوة ما لسال في الفضاء.. 

ياااه.. يا له من خيال مضحك..

ومع ذلك لم أكن أريد تغيير "الحقيقة".. 

لكني اكتشفت - غصباً عني - أنّ الأحلام شيء و"البحر" شيء آخر..



***



عندما أصطحبني أبي برحلة بحرية بالحاح شديد مني.. نظرت الى بعيد بعيد.. 

وكلما أوغلت السفينة في أعماق البحر؛ ابتعد السد الوهمي عني حتى كاد يتلاشى.. وكنت أظنني أقترب منه..  

لم أجرؤ على البوح بهذا الوهم "الحقيقة".. 

وددت الصراخ بأعلى صوت.. آمر البحارة بأن يقودوا السفينة نحو "السد"..

كانت ضربات قلبي تشتد بارتفاع السفينة وهبوطها.. 

صعدت الى أعلى مكان في السفينة..  ساعدني أحد البحارة لأصل الى منارة السفينة... أعطاني منظاراً كبيراً.. اعتقدت أخيراً أني سأشاهد نهاية البحر..  أعتقد البحار أنني سعيد بما أراه من بحر عظيم..  صرت أبحث في كل اتجاه.. أبحث عن نهاية البحر، لا عن هيبته وجلاله..

تخيّلت في عقلي الصغير كيف يمكن للبحر أن يتجمد في نقطة ما من الأرض، ويصبح صلباً كالصخر..

وفيما بعد اكتشفت وهم طفولتي.. أحلام نهايات البحر..  

وحزنت عندما اكتشفت: براءة الأحلام من حقيقتها..



***



لكن بعض أحلامي الطفولية تحققت.. 

رضيت من بقايا الطفولة الساحرة.. 

علمت أنّ في الأرض قطعاً من بحر متجمد.. 

رأيت بعينيّ كيف يصبح البحر جامداً كالصخر (حقا حقا)؟.

عرفت أنّ هناك مناطق شاسعة متجمدة تماماً.. وأنّ الحرارة عند طرفي الأرض في شمالها وجنوبها وما يحيط بنقطة ارتكازها التي نراها في مجسمات أرضية، تهبط بشكل مخيف، ويصبح ميزان الحرارة دائما تحت الصفر بعشرات الدرجات..

رأيت كيف يصبح هذا البحر الهادر قطعة من الأرض..؟

وكيف يسير الناس بمراكب متزحلقة تجرها كلاب فوق ماء متجمد..

وهناك يحفر صيادون "البحر".. 

نعم.. 

يشقونه بفأس أو منشار، لا ليغرسوا شجرة بل ليرموا خيوط صيودهم الدقيقة وفي رأسها حديدة مسننة عليها شريحة سمك شهية، تجذب رائحتها الأسماك من أعماق بحر متجمد في قمته.. سائل في قعره..

تخيّلت في عقلي - الذي مازال يحلم - كيف يستقرّ الجامد فوق متحرك؟

وكيف يحفظ البارد الدافئ؟

ويثبت ناس ويسيرون بهدوء وسكون واطمئنان فوق جليد يخفي أمتاراً من أعماق مائية المتحركة..



****



دهشت أكثر عندما رأيت جبالاً  بيضاءً.. جبالاً ناصعة.. 

ودهشت أكثر وأكثر عندما علمت أنّ هذه الجبال الضّخمة ليست سوى قمماً لجبال مخفية.. 

وأنّ ما في البحر منها ما هو أضخم بمرات من قممها الظاهرة..

ولاحظت أنّ سكان القطب المتجمد بيوتهم من صخر مائي متجلد.. وكذلك أثاث بيوتهم..

عجبت كيف أنّ بيوتهم هذه مصنوعة من قطع ثلج مرصوصة بدقة بالغة، وبطريقة عجيبة، تجعل البيت دافئاً من الداخل، فلا يتسلل برد الى ساكنيه.. وكأنهم يرددون قول الشاعر العربي القديم: وداوني بالتي كانت هي الداء..



***



درست في مدرستي بعد ذلك أنّ السّحب العظيمة التي نراها عادة في فصل الشتاء، عبارة عن ماء متجمع في طبقات الجو العليا.. 

تنقله الرياح الى حيث أمرها الله.. لتُسقط الماء.. يبقى على حاله أو يتحول برداً أو ثلجاً..

أدركت أشياء كثيرة لم أكن أعرفها..

وعلمت أنّ الهواء الذي يدخل في رئتيّ يحوي هو أيضاً كمية كبيرة من ماء..

وأنّ جسمي الذي أعيش فيه كان في الأصل ماءً وتراباً.. 

ذهب التراب بأصله وشكله وبقي الماء المتغلغل في تفاصيل الجسد.. من لحم وعظم ودم.. فلا توجد خلية حية بغير ماء..

وقد كان العرب قديماً يقولون لمن مات: "ذهب ماؤه", وهذا يعني أنّ الماء سرّ الحياة.. 

ألم يقل الله تعالى: (وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي)؟

وعلمت أن الماء هي الحياة نفسها..

حتى الدماء  التي تسري في أنحاء الجسم اذا جفت وذهب ماؤها لا يبقى غير ذرات حمراء باهتة اللون.. 

وكنت ألاحظ ذلك إذا جرحتُ نفسي أثناء لعبي مع أقراني الصغار..

ومثل هذه عصائر الفاكهة، لو تركتُ في كأس عصيراً حتى جف تماماً لَمَا بقي غيرُ بقايا ملونةٍ في قعر الكأس..

وقد لاحظت أن أمي تضيف إلى الحليب المجفف أضعافاً من حجمه ماء ليصبح حليباً سائلاً أشربه..



***

وعلمتُ أنّ الأنسان يستطيع البقاء حياً أسابيع طويلةً من دون أن يأكل لقمة واحدة، لكنّه يموت إذا لم يشرب ماء لأيام قليلة وربما لساعات، كما أن الانسان يستطيع أن يحيا على لقيمات بسيطة طوال عمره لكنه لا يستغني عن كمية وافرة من الماء ليشربها يومياً..

ورأيت المريض الذي لا يستطيع تناول الطعام والشراب يقومون بحقنه بمصل في شرايينه، وهذا المصل عبارة عن ماء وبعض المغذيات..

ورأيت أيضا حرص الناس الشديد على الماء في البلاد التي ليس بها ينابيع وأمطار.. 

رأيتهم كيف يصنعون من ماء البحرالمالح ماء حلواً طيب المذاق..

رأيت الينابيع على أنواعها..

الصافي البارد الرقراق، الفوار الحار، المعدني الأحمر مثل حديد مهترئ..

علمت أن في أعماق البحر ينابيع كثيرة، وفي جوف الأرض أنهاراً لا تعد، وفي الجبال بين الصخور مخابئ مياه عجيبة..



***



لم أكن لأصدق أن مياه البحر التى أراها واحدة متصلة قد تكون في بعض الأماكن من البحار أو المحيطات مياها متعددة.. وبحارا منفصلة.. يحدها جدار مائي وهمي حقيقي،، لا يمكن للعين أن تراه بوضوح.. فالمياه متلاصقة متلاحمة، ولهذا أسماك ولذلك أسماك.. للأول حرارة وللثاني حرارة مختلفة.. ومواصفات مختلفة ..

لم أصدق كما قلت في أول الأمر.. ولكنّها حقيقة أقرب الى حلم..

وعلمت أن الكرة الأرضية هي في الواقع كرة مائية.. فالماء يشكل أكثر من ثلثي الأرض.. واليابسة ليست سوى جزيرة تشكل الثلث فقط او أقل.. 

فأدركت أن الماء هو الذي يحمل الأرض وليست الأرض هي التي تحمل الماء..

وعرفت أن عمق الأرض يسيل.. وأن اليابسة تسبح على بحر ملتهب.. يخرج إلينا من حين لآخر من فوهات براكين نراها في العالم..



***



ورأيت أيضا أن البحر في حقيقته ثائر.. لا كما يبدو هادئاً وديعاً..

وقد شاهدت - وشاهد العالم مثلي - ما حدث في شرق آسيا الجنوبي يوم اكتسح الماء أعالي الجبال، في مشهد قلما يتكرر، سمي حينها بكارثة تسونامي..

ورأيت فيضانات عجيبة في الفلبين وسيرلنكا والهند وأعاصير هوجاء في أنحاء متفرقة من العالم، حيث تنقض رياح مصحوبة برعود ومياه جارفة تترك الأرض خراباً ودماراً..



***



ليس هذه فقط..

بل علمت أنّ ماء في زمن بعيد بعيد تحول الى فضاء أغرق الأرض كلها ولم يبقِ غير سفينة واحدة عليها بعض أجدادنا المؤمنين الذين أبقوا على الأرض بشرا، ولولاهم  لغرق الناس جميعاً، كما تقول قصة النبي نوح عليه وعلى نبينا السلام...

وبعد ذلك كله... ما زلت أحلم بأن للبحر آخر.. 

ركبت سفناً وقطعت بحاراً من شطآن الى شطآن..

لكني ما زلت أحلم بأنّ للبحر نهاية..

لكن، أين ينتهي البحر؟؟ مازلت أحلم.. [/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"] لماذا تعيش الأسماك في الماء 



إيفان غ. إستومن .. ترجمة نبيل المجلي 
كان هذا في الزمن البعيد. في ذلك الزمان كانت الأسماك لا تزال تعيش على اليابسة كالجميع . 

في أحد الأيام مرضت سمكة. رقدت وراحت تئن : ‏ 

ـ آخ ! آخ ! ‏ 

أصغى ابنها، وأصغى ثم خرج من الكوخ باحثاً عن مساعدة، خرج وشاهد غراباً عجوزاً يجثم على غصن. رأى الغراب السمكة الصغيرة أيضاً وقال: ‏ 

ـ يا ابن السمكة، لماذا أنت حزين هكذا؟ ‏ 

ـ مرضت أمي. ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل. ‏ 

ـ لاتحزن، ـ قال الغراب ـ أتريدني أن أساعدك؟ سأداوي أمك. لكن لا تدخل الى الكوخ، إذا راحت أمك تصرخ. فمع الصراخ سيبدأ المرض بالخروج منها. هل هذا مفهوم؟ 

‏ 

ـ كيف لا أفهم؟ ـ أجاب ابن السمكة. ‏ 

وبقي في الخارج. ‏ 

ودخل الغراب العجوز الى الكوخ. هناك في الزاوية، كانت ترقد السمكة، وتتنفس بصعوبة. كانت حراشفها تلتمع من الدهن. «لذيذة!» ـ فكر الغراب، وسأل: ‏ 

ـ لماذا ترقدين؟ ‏ 

ـ لأنني مريضة ـ أجابت السمكة. ‏ 

ـ هل ترغبين، في أن أعالجك؟ ـ سأل الغراب. ‏ 

ـ ولكن كيف؟ ‏ 

ـ هكذا! ـ ونقر الغراب السمكة بقوة. ‏ 

خافت السمكة وصاحت بقوة: ‏ 

ـ يابني، أين أنت؟ يريد الغراب أن يأكلني! اندفع ابنها الى الكوخ وطرد الغراب. ‏ 

غضب الغراب، لأنه لم يستطع أن يخدع ابن السمكة، ويأكل السمكة، ونادى جميع رفاقه، وأخذوا يضايقون السمكة وابنها من كل الجهات. اضطربت السمكة وابنها من هنا الى هناك وفجأة ـ سقطا في الماء، ولم يغرقا، ولم يأكلهما أحد، وكان غذاؤهما موفوراً. ومنذ ذلك الزمان صارت الأسماك تعيش في الماء وتعيش حياة طيبة. ‏ 

‏ 

‏ [/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

الله يا ملك
قصص رائعة بجد وفعلا انا حاسة انى لقيت كنز فى المنتدى بالقصص دى
شكرا ليكى وشكرا لمحمد على لإضافته الرائعة
ومنتظرة باقى القصص

----------


## malkro7y

> الله يا ملك
> قصص رائعة بجد وفعلا انا حاسة انى لقيت كنز فى المنتدى بالقصص دى
> شكرا ليكى وشكرا لمحمد على لإضافته الرائعة
> ومنتظرة باقى القصص


الكنز الحقيقي هو مرورك نورتي الموضوع يا أم يوسف وان شاء الله هضيف مجموعه جديده هتعجبك باذن الله 
تقبلي تحياتي وشكري
 :f:   ::h::   :f:

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]صانع الأحلام

قصة: طارق البكري



تعيش ريم في بيت واسع جميل تحيط به أشجار عالية من كل اتجاه.. وحديقة  جميلة مزروعة بزهور ونباتات خضراء متنوعة.. وفي زاوية منها مراجيح مسلية.

في بيت ريم ألعاب متعددة الأشكال والأحجام..

سيارات.. طائرات.. عرائس تمشي تلعب وتغني.. أقراص حاسوب كثيرة..

فيها ما تشتهيه من الألعاب الالكترونية.. وغير ذلك كثير كثير..

ريم عمرها عشر سنين.. تعيش مع أسرتها الصغيرة المكونة من أب وأم وثلاثة أخوة أكبر منها..

ريم تعيش مع أسرتها سعيدة.. تقضي معظم وقتها بعد المدرسة في البيت والحديقة..

مدرسات ريم يحببنها لأنها متفوقة ومتميزة....



***



في يوم طلبت احدى المدرسات من طالبات فصل ريم أن تتحدث كل واحدة منهن عن أحلامها..

فرحت الصغيرات بذلك.. وتسابقن لرواية أحلامهن..

سعاد حلمت أنها تحلق في الفضاء تركب السفن الفضائية وتطير بالهواء من نجمة الى نجمة..

نورا حلمت أنها صارت أماً وجدةً وعندها بنات وأولاد وأحفاد...

نسرين تحلم بالسفر والتنقل بين البلاد... قالت إنها زارت في منامها دولاً كثيرة، وبعضها زارتها حقيقة، مثل مكة والمدينة والقاهرة.. وتحلم أن تزور باريس لتشاهد ديزني لاند وبرج ايفل...

منى تحلم أنها من أصحاب الملايين.. تعيش في قصور وتملك سيارات لا حصر لها ولا عدد..

ومضت الطالبات يتسابقن في الحديث حتى جاء دور ريم...



*** 



قالت المدرسة: نعم يا ريم، هيا.. لم يبق غيرك.. أخبرينا بماذا تحلمين؟

لم تتكلم ريم.. 

احمر وجهها خجلا.. 

قالت: لا أعلم.. أنا... أنا.. أنا في الحقيقة لا أعرف ما معنى أحلام؟

استغربت المدرسة: ماذا؟؟ غير معقول.. أنت تمزحين.. 

جميع الطالبات صرن يضحكن بسخرية: عجيب.. إنسان حي لا يحلم.. غير معقول.. ألا تعرفين ما هي الأحلام؟ قالت المدرسة ذلك بدهشة.. 

وظلت زميلات ريم يضحكن طوال النهار... 



***



عادت ريم الى بيتها حزينة.. رأتها أمها.. أحسّت بحزنها.. سألتها: ما بك يا حبيبتي؟

أخبرتها ريم بما حدث.. أصاب الأم العجب.. 

قالت: لا تقلقي يا حلوتي.. مشكلتك بسيطة وسنجد لها حلاً..



***



في عصر ذلك اليوم ذهبت ريم برفقة أمها الى طبيب مشهور يدعى صانع الأحلام..

روت ريم للطبيب قصتها.. وبدت طوال الوقت حزينة...

قال الطبيب مبسطاً الأمر ومخففا الألم عن ريم: لا تحزني يا ابنتي.. الأمر بسيط ويحدث كثيراً..

قام الطبيب على الفور وأحضر أدوية عجيبة غريبة.. 

صار يخلط بعضها مع بعض.. هذه نقطة وتلك نقطتان.. وهاتيك ثلاث.. 

وضع الطبيب الخلطة في أنبوب زجاجي شفاف وقال لريم: اسمعيني وانتبهي لما أقول.. ضعي ثلاث نقاط في عينك اليمنى ونقطتين في عينك اليسرى قبل أن تنامي مباشرة ولا تفتحي عينيك حتى تستيقظي في الصباح... وغدا تعالي لتخبريني عن أحلامك.. سوف تأتي  الأحلام وتهجم عليك مثل خيول مسرعة... 

كان الطبيب واثقاً متأكداً من كلامه مطمئناً لما يقول.. 

فرحت ريم وأمها وعادتا الى البيت سعيدتين بما حدث...



***



في صباح اليوم التالي رنّ  جرس هاتف الطبيب.... كانت ريم هي المتصلة..

أخبرته أنها لم تحلم على الاطلاق.. ولم تشعر بأي تغيير..

فكر الطبيب.. 

هذه أول مرة لا ينفع الدواء؟.. 

قال بعد تفكير: اسمعي يا ريم.. لا أدري ماذا حصل، لنحاول مرة ثانية، لكن أضيفي نقطة أخرى لكل عين...

وفي اليوم التالي، اتصلت ريم : العلاج لم يؤد الى نتيجة..

قرر الطبيب تغيير خلطة الدواء.. 

ظنّ أن الدواء فيه خطأ.. 

كرر المحاولة وأعاد تصنيع الدواء من جديد..

وطلب من ريم الطلب نفسه..

لكن التجربة الثالثة كانت فاشلة أيضاً...

أصيب الطبيب بإحباط شديد.. كيف؟

 لا يمكن؟ 

جربت الدواء على نفسي ونجح.. جربته على كثير من الناس... يجب أن اكتشف السر.. يجب أن اكتشف السر..



***



ذهب الطبيب الى بيت ريم، فاستقبلته أسرتها جميعاً.. كلهم يريدون اكتشاف سر ريم..

طلب الطبيب من والد ريم أن يسمح له بدخول غرفتها والتجول في أنحاء المنزل، لأنه يشعر بوجود مشكلة يجب عليه اكتشافها.. 

فتح الطبيب غرفة ريم.. 

وجد أجمل الأثاث.. 

وجد ثياباً رائعة باهظة الثمن.. 

في كل زاوية من غرفتها رأى لعباً متراكمة.. 

أحس الطبيب الذي يصنع الأحلام للناس أنه عاجز عن صنع حلم جديد.. 

ريم لديها كل ما تريد.. 

تحصل على كل الأشياء الجميلة الرائعة حتى دون أن تطلبها.. دون أن تحلم بها.. 

فكر الطبيب.. 

ترى أين المشكلة؟؟؟ لا بد من مشكلة؟؟

فجأة قفز الطبيب صائحا: وجدتها.. وجدتها..

التف حوله الجميع.. بصوت واحد: ماذا.. ماذا.. ماذا وجدت؟

هز الطبيب رأسه ولم يتكلم.. 

ثم قال موجها كلامه لريم: غداً.. غداً... غداً أعود ومعي دواؤك الشافي بإذن الله...

فرحت ريم.. 

فرحت أسرتها.. 

ولم تستطع ريم النوم تلك الليلة..



***



في صباح اليوم التالي عاد صانع الأحلام بوقت مبكر يحمل كيساً كبيراً كبيراً... ريم شعرت بالخيبة ما أن رأت الرجل.. 

ظنت أن الطبيب أحضر لها ألعاباٍ جديدة.. 

أنا لا أريد ألعاباٍ.. أريد أحلاماٍ..

ضحك الطبيب: أعلم ذلك.. لا تقلقي..

لم ينتظر الرجل لحظةً ليشرح.. كان شوق أسرة ريم أكبر من الانتظار... وضع الكيس عن ظهره.. 

فتح الكيس في بهو غرفة الاستقبال.. 

أخرج منه كتباً جميلة رائعة مليئةً بالدهشة والروعة والأحلام.. 

كانت الكتب هذه من مكان بعيد يعيد.. 

كتب تتحدث مع بعضها.. وتتحدث مع الناس.. 

كتب تتكلم.. تحاور.. تفرح.. تضحك وتبكي.. وتتألم.

أصيبت ريم بالحزن... 

قالت متهكمة: كتب.. كتب.. كتب... يا لهذه المفاجئة.. ظننتك ستأتيني بدواء فأتيتني بما يصيبني بالملل ووجع الرأس..

قال لها: انتظري واختاري واحداً من الكتب..

حملت ريم أحدها.. 

سمعت الكتاب يتكلم يرحب بها.. يرقص بين يديها... 

صاحت بدهشة: واو!... كتب تتكلم وتتحرك..

قال لها: بل أكثر من ذلك بكثير... سوف تكتشفين حقيقتها بنفسك..

صاحت ريم: أشكرك يا عمي العزيز... هذا فعلا ما افتقد إليه.. وأحتاجه.. أشكرك من قلبي..

قال لها مؤكدا كلامها: لديك كل الأشياء الجميلة الرائعة.. لكنك لا تملكين مكتبة مثل هذه المجموعة من الكتب.. إنها قصص رائعة.. اقرئي كل يوم قصة.. واحلمي كما تشائين وبما تشائين..

وخرج الطبيب سعيداً باكتشافه.. متأكداً أنه اكتشف سرّ ريم وأنها ستحلم دون شك...



***



في اليوم التالي ذهبت ريم الى مدرستها ركضاً.. 

بحثت عن مدرستها قبل دخولها الفصل.. 

قالت لها بفرح كبير ظاهر: آنستي.. آنستي.. أريد أن أخبرك عن حلم جميل رأيته ليلة أمس..

وراحت ريم تروي لصديقاتها ومدرستها كثيراً من القصص والأحلام.. 

وكان جميع طالبات الفصل مستغربات مندهشات.. لكنهن كن سعيدات بما ترويه لهن من حكايات رائعات يوما بعد يوم...



***

وفي أحد الأيام، جلست ريم في غرفتها بين تلال الكتب الجميلة، وفيما كانت تقلب بينها وقع بصرها على كتاب كبير ضخم لم تلحظ وجوده من قبل..

قالت: ياي.. ما هذا الكتاب الكبير؟؟.. لم أره قبل الآن!!..

أزالت الكتب الصغيرة من فوقه.. 

حملت الكتاب.. كان ثقيلاً جداً.. أعادته الى الأرض.. 

تأمّلت غلافه السميك الثقيل.. 

قرأت بصوت مرتفع: (فراشة الغابة الغريبة).

ثم قالت: تبدو قصة رائعة.. يا له من كتاب..



***



شعرت ريم برغبة شديدة في  قراءة القصة..

لكن القصة طويلة طويلة.. وتحتاج الى ساعات وساعات لقراءتها.. وموعد نومها اقترب.. 

نظرت ريم الى الساعة.. الوقت تأخر.. 

قالت: لا بأس.. سأقرأ صفحات قليلة ثم أكملها غدا.. ومن يدري ربما عندما أنام أحلم بالفراشات والزهور.. 

وصارت ريم تضحك  وتضحك...

أمسكت ريم الغلاف الثقيل وبدأت ترفعه بصعوبة.. 

لم تتمكن من فتح الغلاف..

صارت ترفع بقوة أكبر..

ما أن ارتفع الغلاف قليلا حتى أحست بتيار هوائي شديد يمتصها الى داخل الكتاب.. 

وقبل أن تفكر بالمقاومة اختفت ريم داخل الكتاب الضخم... وهدأت الغرفة تماماً...



***



لم تدرك ريم ما حدث..

كانت المفاجأة صدمة.. لم تكن تتوقع ذلك أبداً..

فتحت عينيها على ضوء قوي قوي.. 

نظرت حولها.. 

تأملت المكان، وجدت نفسها في بستان من الورود الجميلة.. 

النباتات رائعة من ألوان وأحجام مختلفة..

لاحظت ريم أن هذا البستان الذي هي فيه الآن هو نفسه البستان الموجود على صفحة الغلاف..

فيما بدت الغابة العجيبة الغريبة ملاصقة للبستان..

قالت ريم: ما هذا الذي يحدث؟..غير معقول!.. 

نظرت ريم حولها من جديد وتساءلت: ترى أين الفراشة؟؟ لا أراها الآن!

ثم قالت: يا للعجب.. هل يعقل أنني الآن في قلب الكتاب.. ليتني أستطيع قراءة القصة لأعرف ماذا سيحدث لي الآن؟..

***

نظرت ريم تحتها.. وجدت نفسها فوق شيء ناعم.. رائحته طيبة....

ترى ما هذا الشيء؟؟

أرادت القيام لكنها لم تستطع.. 

اعتقدت أنها ربما تكون مكبلة.. لكنها أحست بخفة شديدة.. 

وبدأ المكان الذي وقعت فيه يهتز ويتراقص.. 

خافت ريم.. أصابها رعب شديد.. 

أرادت تحريك يديها والتمسك بطرف شيء ما لتتمكن من النهوض.. لكنها لم تستطع.. 

نظرت الى يديها.. 

كانت المفاجأة الكبرى.. 

لقد تحولت ريم نفسها الى فراشة الغابة الجميلة..



***

اكتشف ريم أنها أصبحت تشبه تماماً الفراشة التي على غلاف الكتاب.. 

لم تستطع ضبط نفسها.. 

ارتعبت... 

صارت تبكي.. 

سقطت دموعها على المكان الذي كانت تستلقي فوقه..

اكتشفت أنه ليس سوى وردة كبيرة جميلة..

اهتزت الوردة عندما سقطت دموع ريم عليها وقالت: لماذا تبكي يا ريم؟.. لقد سقطت دموعك الدافئة على وجهي..

حضنتها الوردة  برفق.. 

مسحت دموعها بأوراقها الملونة.. 

قالت بصوت جميل يفوح منه عطر: لا تحزني يا حبيبتي؟ نحن نترقب وصولك منذ زمن بعيد بعيد.. صبرنا كاد ينفد.. فقصتنا تحتاج لأحلامك لتبدأ وتكتمل..



***



تفاجأت ريم الفراشة.. وبدا لها أن سيل المفاجآت ستتوالى ولن تتوقف.. 

قالت بخوف: يكفي يكفي.. أنا نائمة أليس كذلك؟ أريد العودة الى بيتي الآن.. أريد أن أعود فتاة صغيرة كما كنت... لا أريد أن أكون فراشة...

حركت وردة كبيرة لم تلحظها ريم من قبل عنقها الطويل..  

كانت تسمع هذا الحوار، وقالت بصوت ساحر أجمل من صوت العندليب: أتدرين أيتها الفراشة الجميلة، أن مصير هذه الورود كلها وتلك الغابة بأسرها متوقف عليك؟.. أنت جئت لتنقذينا جميعاً من خطر أكيد.. جئت لتنقذينا مما نحن فيه من جمود وخمول وكسل.. أشياء تشبه الموت.. فهذه النسمة العطرية اللطيفة التي مرت منذ قليل جعلت جميع الأزهار تتراقص طربا... لم تأت الا من أجلك فرحا بك وترحيبا بقدومك.. فنحن منذ سنين ننتظر أن تأتي إلينا وتنقذينا.. ننتظر فراشة كما أخبرنا حكماء غابتنا.. قالوا بأن يوماً ما ستأتي فراشة رائعة وتنقذنا من جمودنا وتحجرنا.. ونحن كدنا ننسى هذا الكلام ونظن أنه لن يتحقق لولا قدومك الآن أيتها الفراشة.. فلا تتركينا.. فنحن مسؤوليتك..

في هذه اللحظة.. اهتزت الفراشة بقوة بعدما صفقت الوردة التي تحملها بأوراقها.. لتعلن لجميع الورود اشارة الاستيقاظ من السبات والعودة للحياة.. العودة للأرض.. للحب.. للوطن.. للعطاء..

كانت الورود كلها غارقة بنوم عميق.. والطبيعة غائبة في سبات طويل.. تترقب وصول الفراشة لتوقظها وتحييها من جديد..

على الفور ابتهجت الطبيعة..

سمعت ريم أصوات الطيور تغني.. والمياه تتسابق في النهر وتتدفق من الجداول.. 

والضفادع تنق.. والنسائم تملأ المكان سحرا وروعة..

عادت زقزقة البلابل تُسمع في كل مكان.. وغنت كما لم تغني من قبل..

رأت ريم كل مشاهد الطبيعة السحرة.. وسمعت ألحاناً مدهشة.. 

لم تصدق عينيها ولم تقتنع بما رأت وسمعت ووعت...



***



رفعت ريم الفراشة رأسها.. نفضت جناحيها.. 

كانا جميلين بديعين..

تأملت منظرها البهي الرائع لاول مرة.. 

لم تدرك ما سر هذه الفراشة التي تأتي فجأة لتحيي الطبيعة البديعة بعد زمن سبات طويل..

أدرك طائر البجع العجوز ما يدور في رأس ريم... 

اقترب منها وقال لها بصوت رخيم عريض:أيتها الفراشة الجميلة.. قصتنا كلها تدور حول فراشة.. ونحن أشياء نجمل القصة ولسنا أبطالاً لها.. الكتاب الذي دخلت إليه رسمه رسام فنان ساحر، مات قبل أن يكمل القصة كلها ويرسم الفراشة البطلة.. رسم كل الصور.. وتخيل شكل الفراشة على الغلاف.. تخيلها مثلك أنت تماماً.. لكنه لم يتمكن من رسمها في داخل الكتاب... وقد قال حكماؤنا منذ زمن طويل أن يوماً سيأتي وتدخل في الكتاب فراشة جميلة اسمها ريم تحيي قصتنا وتعيدنا الى عالم الحياة ليقرأها أطفال العالم...

فرحت ريم الفراشة لاختيارها بطلة لقصتهم.. فبعد أن كانت لا تحلم.. ولا تعرف معنى لأحلام.. صارت حلما لآخرين.. وبطلة حقيقية لقصة جميلة تحلم بها كل الطبيعة...



***



وقفت ريم تتأمل بستان الزهور..

راحت تنقل عينيها من مكان الى آخر..

شاهدت الأزهار تتمايل والأشجار تهتز من الطرب.. والغصون تتشابك كأنها تتصافح، يهنئ بعضها بعضاً..

تأملت ريم البجعة الحكيمة وسألتها: "والآن ماذا علي أن أفعل..؟".

أجابتها البجعة: "عيشي حياتك بشكل طبيعي.. وكل أبناء الطبيعة سيكونون بخدمتك...".

هنا بدأت ريم تشعر بالجوع.. فدعتها الزهور لتناول وجبة شهية صحية طبيعية من رحيقها البديع.. 

قال زهرة: تعالي الي يا ريم هنا طعم الليمون 

قالت أخرى: لا تعالي إلي أنا لدي طعم ليس له مثيل...

وصارت كل زهرة تعرض طعامها على ريم.. تطمع أن تكون أول من تأكل منها في الغابة الجميلة..

وصارت الزهور تتمايل وتتحرك وتتنافس فيما بينها لتحظى بشرف ملامسة الفراشة ريم..

استغربت ريم في البدء:

كيف يمكن لي أن آكل رحيق الأزهار؟؟..

قالوا لها : الآن أنت فراشة ولست إنساناً.. تعالي اقتربي لا تخافي..

اقتربت ريم من رأس وردة قربها جربت طعمها... 

كان لذيذا جدا.. 

قالت: ما أطيب طعمك أيتها الوردة الطيبة..

وراحت ريم تتنقل من وردة الى وردة تأكل من كل وردة قليلاً  وتمتص رحيقها الطيب..

لكن ريم توقفت فجأة عن الأكل مستغربة مندهشة...

وقالت: غريب حقاً.. أنا لست فراشة حقيقية وآكل رحيق الأزهار..!!! 

ياللعجب.. شيء غير معقوووووووول.. لا يصدق.

قالت البجعة الحكيمة: أنت الآن فراشة ولست انساناً، وطعامك طعام فراشات.

لكن ريم لم تقبل هذه الفكرة...

صاحت: أريد لبنا.. أريد خبزاً وقطعة بسكويت..

قال برعم  زهرة صغير: ماذا.. ماذا؟  بس.. بس.. بس..ك... ك..ووويييييت.. ما هذه الكلمة الغريبة...؟؟؟

ضحكت البجعة الحكيمة وقالت: إنها نوع من الحلوى يحبها أطفال البشر..

قالت وردة كانت صامتة وتراقب ما يحدث:  لكنك لم تعودي طفلة أيتها الفراشة الجميلة.. هيا تعالي إلي.. أنا أقدم اليك رحيقي كله وليمة لك.. فمنذ أن رسمني الفنان لم أحظ بهذا الشرف العظيم.. هيا أرجوك.. 

رفضت ريم الفراشة كل هذا الكلام.. ونفضت جناحيها.. 

حملها الريح برفق حتى بلغت الغابة القريبة...  



***



ما أن وصلت ريم الى الغابة.. وكانت أشجارها قد عرفت بقدوم الفراشة.. صارت تصفق بكل قوة ترحيبا بقدومها..

ومن شدة التصفيق خافت الفراشة وكادت تسقط على العشب.. 

بسطت شجرة قريبة منها غصناً ليناً من أغصانها والتقطتها بأوراقها الخضراء الندية.. 

قالت الشجرة:

مرحباً بك يا أجمل فراشات الدنيا.. نحن ننتظرك منذ زمن بعيد.. لا يليق بنا أن نتركك تقعين على أرض الغابة.. نخن هنا كلنا بخدمتك أيتها الجميلة اللطيفة.. كم اشتقنا الى وصولك.. كاد اليأس يصيبنا بالموت.. نحمد الله على وصولك بالسلامة..

قالت الفراشة مندهشة أكثر وأكثر: 

يا لغرابة ما يحدث.. يا لهذا العالم الغريب.. كل شيء يتكلم ويتحرك...

تحركت أغصان شجرة كبيرة مسنة.. 

قالت بصوت هامس:

نعم يا صغيرتي.. صدّقي.. لاحظي عمري الطويل.. وراقبي أغصاني التي شاخت.. وأوراقي التي جفت.. وتأملي جذعي الضخم وجذوري التي نبتت الى سطح الأرض.. هل سأكذب عليك وأنا في هذه السن؟؟ تعالي يا حلوتي،، تعالي لأحضنك بين ضلوعي الطرية..

خافت الفراشة على ملمسها الناعم أن يتجرح بين أغصان الشجرة.. 

تراجعت الى الخلف..

كان جوعها يشتد وبطنها تؤلمها من الألم.

صاحت: يكفي.. يكفي.. أريد طعاماً.. أنا جائعة جائعة.. جائعة..

نادتها أشجار الموز والخوخ واللوز: 

تعالي الينا وذوقي طعمنا اللذيذ الشهي... تعالي لا تخافي..



***



نظرت الفراشة نحو ثمار الأشجار تتدلى كأروع ما تكون.. 

رغبت فعلا بالاقتراب منها.. 

كانت شديدة الجوع.. 

ولما همت بالاقتراب اعترض طريقها طير صغير سريع الطيران..

قال لها بلهفة: لا تصدقي لا تقتربي منها.. ثمارها سامة.. ستقتلك أيتها الجميلة.. هذه الأشجار سامة.. تريد قتلك والتخلص منك لانها تحب النوم.. وتريد أن تظل كل الطبيعة نائمة ساكنة خاملة مثلها.. هي لا تحب الحياة.. ابتعدي عنها... ابتعدي..

تعجبت ريم من هذا الطائر الجميل كيف يتكلم..  

قالت: لماذا تقتلني.. ولماذا لا تحب أن تستيقظ الطبيعة؟! 

قال العصفور: لأنها لا تحب الحياة.. ولا النشاط.. كل الأشجار كانت سعيدة بوصولك الا تلك الأشجار الثلاث.. وكل من لا يحب الحياة..

لم تقتنع ريم.. نادتها شجرة الموز: تعالي يا حلوتي.. هذا العصفور يريد أن يظل يأكل ثماري لوحده..  يريد أن يبقيها للطيور أمثاله.. تعالي لا تخافي..

كانت ريم جائعة جدا.. 

وهذه الأشجار هي الأشجار المثمرة الوحيدة القريبة منها وهي تريد أن تأكل بسرعة.. 

أرادت الاقتراب من شجرة الموز وتناول موزة واحدة تسد بها جوعها..

حاولت الاقتراب منها فهبت ريح قوية حالت بينها وبين الشجرة.. 

قالت لها الريح: 

سأحملك الى مكان جميل ملئ يالعسل الطيب الشهي.. والثمار اليانعة الرائعة الحلوة الشهية.. فنحن أحباء الطبيعة نريدك وسنحميك من الخطر.. 



***



فجأة وقبل أن تفكر ريم الفراشة بما حدث.. 

وجدت نفسها في ناحية أخرى من الغابة.. 

قرب واحة جميلة يحيط بها النخيل من كل جانب.. والأشجار منتشرة على ضفافها.. 

وقرب الماء وردة كبيرة مثل كأس ضخم ملئ بالعسل الذهبي البراق..

اقتربت ريم بسرعة ناحية العسل تريد التهامه..

فجأة خرجت سمكة من الماء وصاحت بها:

انتبهي انتبهي.. هناك أفعى سامة دخلت منذ لحظات في العسل.. لا تقتربي ستقتلك..

ترجعت ريم الفراشة.. قبل لحظة واحدة من ظهور رأس الأفعى الشريرة.. 

كادت تفتك بها لأنها لا  تحب الحياة..

فاهتزت البحيرة غاضبة وانقضت الطيور من كل جانب تضرب الأفعى بمناقيرها.. 

هربت الأفعى لكنها بثت سمها في العسل لكي يموت من يأكل منه..



***



ذهلت ريم من هذا المشهد المخيف.. 

كادت تموت لولا السمكة والطيور.. 

راحت ريم تشكر السمكة والطيور على ما فعلوه من أجلها.. 

لكن ريم ما زالت شديدة الجوع..

التفتت فرأت شجرة جوز هند ضخمة.. 

رأت الشجرة تنظر اليها بلطف وحنان.. 

تحرك أغصانها تدعوها اليها.. لتأكل من ثمارها الشهية وترتوي من مائها الحلو اللذيذ..

صممت ريم هذه المرة أن تصل الى الشجرة مهما كانت الأخطار.. 

صارت الطيور تناديها بكل قوة..

الأشجار تهتز بعنف..

الريح لم تستطع منع ريم..

مياه الواحة ترتج بقوة...

زهور البستان تصيح..

الجميع: توقفي. ابتعدي.. 

لكن ريم لم تعد تهتم.. 

فهي إن لم تأكل ستموت من الجوع...



***



كات ريم في قمة جوعها.. قالت: سآكل من الشجرة مهما كان الخطر.. 

ولو كانت سامة من الأفضل لي أن أموت من السم وأنا شبعانه خير من أن أموت من الجوع...

وصلت ريم الى الشجرة..

ضحكت الشجرة ضحكة ماكرة.. 

قدمت لريم أكبر ثمارها.. وما أن فتحت ريم فمها لتأكل حتى أحست بهواء يطير بها من جديد.. 

لم تستطع المقاومة..  راحت تسقط وتسقط في واد عميق عميق...

حتى وقعت على أرض طرية...

نامت على الفور من شدة التعب...



***



بدأ النور يدخل المكان قليلاً قليلاً..

سمعت ريم أصواتاً حولها.

ريم .. ريم.. استيقظي.. حان وقت ذهابك الى المدرسة..

فتحت ريم عينيها.. لم تصدق أنها لا تزال على قيد الحياة.. وأنها عادت لغرفتها..

وقفت على قدميها تتأمل جسدها كله.. 

كانت مندهشة من كل ما حدث... 

بحثت عن الكتاب فوجدته لا يزال في مكانه..

تأملت غلافه فرأته كما هو ولكن الفراشة اختفت..

لاحظت أن الأشجار والزهور والطبيعة حزينة تنظر إليها بألم..

قالت ريم لأمها: إني جائعة جائعة... أكاد أموت من الجوع..

ضحكت الأم: ترى بماذا كنت تحلمين الليلة الماضية؟؟ 

نظرت ريم الى يديها.. قالت: أحلم؟ بماذا أحلم؟؟ أحلم؟ لم أكن أحلم..

ريم لم تخبر أمها بقصتها.. لم تخبرها بقصة الكتاب..

قصة فراشة الغابة...

لأنها بالتاكيد لن تصدقها.. وستقول لها بأنها صارت تتخيل أشياء لا وجود لها..

لكن ريم ظلت تحلم وتحلم وتحلم.. دون أن تقترب من الكتاب السحري.. فقد أغلقته باحكام ووضعته في صندوق حديدي ودفنته في أعماق  حديقة المنزل..[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="8 80"]سـمر والقمــر

 قصة: طارق البكري  




طلع القمر مكتملاً هذه الليلة.. مستديراً مشرقاً مثلما يكون عادة في ليالي صيف منتصف الشهور القمرية..

بدا الجو ساحراً والنجوم تزيّن السماء، والقمر البهي فخوراّ بنوره اللامع البراق... 

كمن غسل وجهه بماء من فضة ولا تزال نقاط الماء تنساب على جبهته..

نظرت سمر من نافذة غرفة نومها.. 

فرحت بهذا المشهد البديع..

رفعت يدها.. 

لوحت بكفها كعادتها في كل ليلة تكتمل فيها استدارة القمر.. لتلقي عليه التحية.. 

تحية الكمال.

هذه المرة شعرت برعشة القمر.. يهتز كأنه يريد رد التحية.. يلوح لها بكل قرصه المستدير..

فرحت فرحاً كبيراً.. 

إنها المرة الأولى التي يرد القمر فيها سلاماً..

جلست قرب النافذة على كرسي صغير تراقب القمر.. كانت النجوم من حوله تهتز طرباً..

قضت سمر ليلتها تسامر القمر..

دهم النوم عيني سمر.. فيما كانت النسائم تمسح وجنتيها..

اقترب القمر، دنا منها شيئاً فشيئاً.. كيلا يوقظها.. 

عندما وصل نافذتها الصغيرة فوجىء القمر.. 

وجد الكرسي فارغاً.. سبقته أمها وحملتها الى السرير.. 

[/frame]

----------


## كوكو المصرى

شكرآ يا ملك 
أتمنى المزيد

----------


## malkro7y

> شكرآ يا ملك 
> أتمنى المزيد


مشكووووووور يا كوكو علي التعليق والمرور خالص تحياتي وشرف ليا اول مشاركاتك تكون في موضوعي 

في انتظار جديدك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخت المبدعة /  ملك 
ايه الحلاوه دى 
انتى منبهتنيش ليه للموضوع ده 
كنت استفدت منه  واتعلمت لى كام قصه حكيتهم للعيال بدل قصة امنا الغوله اللى بحكيها لهم كل يوم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما*

----------


## malkro7y

> الاخت المبدعة / ملك 
> ايه الحلاوه دى 
> انتى منبهتنيش ليه للموضوع ده 
> كنت استفدت منه واتعلمت لى كام قصه حكيتهم للعيال بدل قصة امنا الغوله اللى بحكيها لهم كل يوم 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما


ههههههههههه امنا الغوله حرام عليك يا نادر عموما ولا يهمك احفظ شوية حكاوي بقي من الموضوع واحكيهم للبنات ربنا يخليهملك وتفرح بيهم 

خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أمل حلمى

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا

----------


## thunderstrikes

thnks

----------


## fahdzizo

يا ريت كل بتوع حقوق المنصورة يكون ليهم حواديت حلوة كده

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

حلو قوي الموضوع

ومفيد جدا 

ياريت تتابعي القصص 

تحياتى 

.
.
.
.

----------


## ويبقي الحب

الله      جميلة              قوووووووووي          القصص
دي         اصل بنتي نور      بتحب تسمع كل يوم حدوتة

كويس انواعلها من كل بستان زهرة

شكرا ليكو كتيييييييييييييير

----------


## a_leader

موضوع جميل فعلا

----------


## a_leader

> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا


عفوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## a_leader

> thnks


يو ويلكم يا برنس

----------


## a_leader

> يا ريت كل بتوع حقوق المنصورة يكون ليهم حواديت حلوة كده


و حقوق اسكندرية كمان

بس على فكرة

الناس دى مش حقوق خااااالص

----------


## a_leader

> حلو قوي الموضوع
> 
> ومفيد جدا 
> 
> ياريت تتابعي القصص 
> 
> تحياتى 
> 
> .
> ...


هما مش موجودين من زمان و انا ح احاول اشوف القصص دى و اكمل الموضوع ان شاء الله

الف شكر

----------


## a_leader

> الله      جميلة              قوووووووووي          القصص
> دي         اصل بنتي نور      بتحب تسمع كل يوم حدوتة
> 
> كويس انواعلها من كل بستان زهرة
> 
> شكرا ليكو كتيييييييييييييير


ربنا يخليهالك يارب

----------

